# Grandin Road 2020



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a link up for Halloween Haven 2020: Grandin Road: Home Décor | Indoor and Outdoor Furniture | Halloween Decorations

Nothing different yet. I thought there were some new talking pumpkins on it yesterday, but it looks like it has been pulled.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

There are two pages of Sneak Peeks. Is all of that from last year?


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

It looks like it is. Hopefully they will update soon. I was excited to see Halloween Haven 2020 sneak peek, but I guess these images will be in place a little while longer.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

marlah said:


> It looks like it is. Hopefully they will update soon. I was excited to see Halloween Haven 2020 sneak peek, but I guess these images will be in place a little while longer.


Looks like they added a new entertaining serveware line as a Raven. Really not my style but it’s pretty! 4 pages now on the link


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They don't have them listed yet, but I need the emerald pumpkin. I like the raven platter as well.

This book is pretty cool too, along with the snake and potion bottle in the pic.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Love, love the new raven pieces!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The raven serving bowl would be a fantastic Crystal Ball base 








Raven Serving Bowl | Grandin Road


Wing-to-wicked-wing, three guardians protect whatever concoction you placed in our Raven Serving Bowl. What a fun way to serve punch or even soup at your Halloween gathering (or, frankly, any dark night of the year)! Removable glass bowl features slight gray cast for effect and sits securely...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


>


The witch is cool but I really love the bird bath!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> The witch is cool but I really love the bird bath!!!


I wonder if that will be an item available for purchase!

I like the witch, too, but I’m so tired of the same old face. Not that I have anything against old, haggard faces, but I have 2-3 other witches that look identical, so I wish she had a different face. I really love her cloak though.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I love this glow-in-the-dark vampire wreath! So creative.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Love the Raven serving bowl, but am disappointed it isn't sold with any sort of ladle....it should have a matching one, especially at that price.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Dragon Tail Yard Display | Grandin Road liking this as I am doing a midievil theme next year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> I love this glow-in-the-dark vampire wreath! So creative.
> View attachment 731364


I love this too! As well as the new witch moon wreath. Anyone know if they are by Katherine’s Collection? They don’t say in the description, however they sure have KC price tags


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Malicious said:


> Dragon Tail Yard Display | Grandin Road liking this as I am doing a midievil theme next year.


I love that too! I have the octopus one from last year and while it is cool it wasn’t very well made where you stake it to the ground. One piece broke first time. Still that is pretty cool


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love that witch and the new Chantel looks cool to


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

halloween71 said:


> I love that witch and the new Chantel looks cool to


 Chantel? No news to tell


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Their prices are way too high if you ask me. Their stuff used to be reasonably priced but now it's ridiculous.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love this too! As well as the new witch moon wreath. Anyone know if they are by Katherine’s Collection? They don’t say in the description, however they sure have KC price tags





Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love this too! As well as the new witch moon wreath. Anyone know if they are by Katherine’s Collection? They don’t say in the description, however they sure have KC price tags


I am not sure about the wreaths, although they look like Katherine's, but the bewitching figure Belinda is designed by KC. The description used to say made exclusively for Grandin Road by KC, but now it just says imported.


Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love this too! As well as the new witch moon wreath. Anyone know if they are by Katherine’s Collection? They don’t say in the description, however they sure have KC price tags


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


>


i need this witch


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Chantel? No news to tell


Heres Chantal! She will definitely be an addition to my collection for sure!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> I am not sure about the wreaths, although they look like Katherine's, but the bewitching figure Belinda is designed by KC. The description used to say made exclusively for Grandin Road by KC, but now it just says imported.


What’s odd is I looked up the first witch moon wreath they had for years and it makes no mention of KC in the description. I could’ve sworn this was KC?

Witch Moon Wreath | Grandin Road


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't find the exact review on Grandin Road, but someone who had purchased it does say that she didn't think it was because the wreath didn't have any KC markings like the gold brand label that is usually found on their pieces, or a Katherine's Collection tag. So far this year it seems like they are going with just saying "a Grandin Road exclusive" instead of naming any company.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You can probably can hear me complaining. The complaint goes like this... I’m building a forest, I have all I need! I don’t need to spend a single dime on another prop. My forest is done!

Grandin Road drops a forest witch.

Me right now : 🤬


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> I can't find the exact review on Grandin Road, but someone who had purchased it does say that she didn't think it was because the wreath didn't have any KC markings like the gold brand label that is usually found on their pieces, or a Katherine's Collection tag. So far this year it seems like they are going with just saying "a Grandin Road exclusive" instead of naming any company.


You’re right, there is no gold KC tag on it! But I wonder if they put them on it when it’s an item made exclusively for someone? I have a few KC pieces that do not have that signature tag. I’m trying to think offhand of what I have and the only item that comes to mind is the jeweled rat, although I don’t think that was a grandinroad exclusive. But I always thought that witch moon wreath as well as the Santa face wreath that came out like 2 years ago was by KC. Maybe I just assumed because of the price? That’s always a possibility! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You can probably can hear me complaining. The complaint goes like this... I’m building a forest, I have all I need! I don’t need to spend a single dime on another prop. My forest is done!
> 
> Grandin Road drops a forest witch.
> 
> Me right now : 🤬


Haha! I feel ya! I say that EVERY. SINGLE. YEAR.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! I feel ya! I say that EVERY. SINGLE. YEAR.


OMG RIGHT?!?! My husband is like why are you so mad? I’m like because I’m supposed to be done! The attic is full! I am not cutting anyone and we are building a forest and now there’s a witch I don’t have! He replied... you’re insane.

#haunterstruggles
#atticwoes


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Heres Chantal! She will definitely be an addition to my collection for sure!
> 
> View attachment 731419


You know I always appreciate a good static prop. No, she’s not entirely dynamic but she’s also not got any real competitors in the retail space prop wise. Sometimes you just need a ghoul to stand there. I think she’s a nice change up. Could totally see her in a haunted hotel or living room set up. She really makes me think of Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You’re right, there is no gold KC tag on it! But I wonder if they put them on it when it’s an item made exclusively for someone? I have a few KC pieces that do not have that signature tag. I’m trying to think offhand of what I have and the only item that comes to mind is the jeweled rat, although I don’t think that was a grandinroad exclusive. But I always thought that witch moon wreath as well as the Santa face wreath that came out like 2 years ago was by KC. Maybe I just assumed because of the price? That’s always a possibility! LOL


The moon wreaths do have the KC look _and_ price. I agree that not all items have the tag or label. The company has been sold to Gerson, so I think we will see several changes. The dolls used to come with a certificate of authenticity with the doll name and registration card. The last piece I bought just had a white square tag on it that said Katherine's Collection and made in the Philippines. I hope they will continue, but not many stores even carry KC anymore. I can only find a few online and eBay for retired pieces.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know, I’m fully invested in my witches. I love my Grandin Road three cauldron witches so much. They were my first more expensive Halloween prop and we just adore them.

Here comes the but... the dragon stuff is just so cool to me. I really like this prop.









Dragon Tail Yard Display | Grandin Road


From the murky depths of your front yard, position what you can see of our Dragon Tail Yard Display to delight your trick-or-treaters and party guests, his giant, slinking tail the surface with realistic scales and spikes. This beast is crafted in three pieces from durable, 100% resin to...




www.grandinroad.com





I just keep thinking of the large aninmated dragon with a nest, some of those smaller dragon props and skeleton princesses and princes who just didn’t make it. Not getting rid of what I have but seriously love that idea.

Also, when on their site I got the following pop up:










Can someone please hold my Visa when that vulture is available? Ha!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Also, when on their site I got the following pop up:
> 
> View attachment 731425
> 
> ...


Yep, that vulture's awesome! I can't wait to see their full lineup this year. 👻


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Meadow said:


> Can someone please hold my Visa when that vulture is available? Ha!


 Sure I'll hold it _wink**wink_ I could use a cool vulture too!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

marlah said:


> ...but the bewitching figure Belinda is designed by KC.


I feel like I should buy this since that's my name but I don't think I will. If the name were on the piece & visible I'd go for it plus I'm a cat person & I'd have to "fix" it with a cat instead & for $99 I'm just not gonna bother.

I totally LOVE that vampire moon wreath & the new Expressive Pumpkin Wilson but nearly $70 for paper mache seems like a lot. I have 2 of the Expressive Pumpkins, Herbert & Jasper, & have just never completed the collection because even on sale they seem overpriced.

I do love their looks though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> You know I always appreciate a good static prop. No, she’s not entirely dynamic but she’s also not got any real competitors in the retail space prop wise. Sometimes you just need a ghoul to stand there. I think she’s a nice change up. Could totally see her in a haunted hotel or living room set up. She really makes me think of Edgar Allan Poe.


I agree. I think I prefer static for the most part since most mass produced moving props always have something that bugs me like a bad/weird/unnecessary soundtrack, weird noises from the motions, no mouth movement at all but the thing speaks, I generally prefer static stuff for a lot of reasons & they seem more versatile to me.

Like that tombstone with the candles, why does it have a soundtrack?!?! I love the way it looks with the candles but it doesn't need a weird soundtrack.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I agree. I think I prefer static for the most part since most mass produced moving props always have something that bugs me like a bad/weird/unnecessary soundtrack, weird noises from the motions, no mouth movement at all but the thing speaks, I generally prefer static stuff for a lot of reasons & they seem more versatile to me.
> 
> Like that tombstone with the candles, why does it have a soundtrack?!?! I love the way it looks with the candles but it doesn't need a weird soundtrack.


I totally agree. As novices to the haunting game, we did buy a lot of “talkers” as I call them and suddenly realized the problems that created. I’ve been thankful for the animal props that just make animal noises. 

I agree with you. Why do candles need sound?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know I always appreciate a good static prop. No, she’s not entirely dynamic but she’s also not got any real competitors in the retail space prop wise. Sometimes you just need a ghoul to stand there. I think she’s a nice change up. Could totally see her in a haunted hotel or living room set up. She really makes me think of Edgar Allan Poe.


I actually prefer the static props over the animated ones!


----------



## Sadie-spencer (Apr 3, 2015)

marlah said:


> There is a link up for Halloween Haven 2020: Grandin Road: Home Décor | Indoor and Outdoor Furniture | Halloween Decorations
> 
> Nothing different yet. I thought there were some new talking pumpkins on it yesterday, but it looks like it has been pulled.


I received an email for Grandin Road's sneak peek and it says the full line will be revealed on July 10th! Can't wait!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Sadie-spencer said:


> I received an email for Grandin Road's sneak peek and it says the full line will be revealed on July 10th! Can't wait!!


Is that earlier than last year? I don’t remember. What I do remember is that none of the Halloween merchandise qualified for any of their sales until much closer to Halloween. Until then we just got to drool and pout. 😁


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Is that earlier than last year? I don’t remember. What I do remember is that none of the Halloween merchandise qualified for any of their sales until much closer to Halloween. Until then we just got to drool and pout. 😁


As far as I know it’s always mid July, but didn’t they have something like nothing was available for shipment until like 7/26 or something weird? I only remember that because I ordered Venetian Victoria in May and it took two months to receive her.

And yes, we had a good chuckle last year about no coupons and some poor gal in customer service named “Lynette” who we all thought was blocking the coupons! It will be interesting to see how GR approaches coupons this year with Halloween Haven. Will they need the sales and let us coupon early or make us pony up full price?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Their prices seem to keep going up, up, up... and the discounts down, down, down I would be more surprised if all Halloween decorations were not again excluded from sales until the very last minute.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I like lifesized chilling Chantal...every year I add one of these figures and people seem to love them in our haunt. I'm a little bummed they don't have the hanging lit witch hats, I wanted another set of those. Maybe I'll get a couple sets of the lighted broomstick pathway lights!!!!!

Whoops they do have them, they are black instead of orange which could be a cool variation.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK why did I decide to click on this thread? 😳 Like Meadow do not need anything for my next upcoming planned haunt theme. I haven't found much from GR over the past few years lifesize prop-wise that had me buying (more like smaller items like the haunted typewriter, spirit board...oh there was Madame Zaltana she kind of counts as a life-size I guess) so figured it was a downward trend and I wouldn't find anything that appealed this year. Best year for me was the whole cast of lifesize male and mostly female props. So now I see Chantal. Really, this is going to be hard to resist! At least with covid I haven't gone out of the house for the most part since early March and eating home alot so guess been saving money because of it. sigh....off to see what's listed on their site now.

BTW a few years ago the July 4th timeframe was when they did their initial push of new halloween haven items. Just a small subset and things generally not for delivery until sometime in July or later. But I thought they did have a discount offered for early birds and I remember ordering during this time a few years in a row. Wonder if the same will happen this year. Slowly things came out after that and it was a while before there were any really discount/sales, more like September/October. Don't think I followed the GR thread last year at all, but has it been different in the last year or two? Saw people mentioning coupons which when I was buying from GR don't ever remember. 


Oh crap just saw the video for the Dragon Eye book. Was thinking well I already have a spell book with an eye on it. Then I saw how the animated eyelid went up and down.....😍

That dragon tail is _nicely detailed_. Isn't this a take off from an octopus tail from a little while ago?

Just watched the video of the Animated Forest Witch. Wow she is really nice. Sayings sound okay and really beaufully clothed too. She reminds me of Zaltana's face or maybe the flying witches face I have. Probably the same mold.

Well I have the animated Winter Dragon from a few years back (Shindigz' great deal), the mask for GOT's Winter King to create a prop from it and have it sitting on my HD skeleton horse, a couple of witch masks for prop building and two of the broom riding witches from a year ago maybe (another great deal someone on HF had posted about), but crap I have to use some restraint here. I haven't been good at all about getting rid of some of the props I have so really space is the biggest issue, not lack for finding things this year from GR that I like 😉. There have been years where I thought the offerings were kind of ho hum but this year looks pretty darn good to me.

So where did this little peek into this thread leave me...Chantal (who could work well in a dragon GOT-type setting...winter has come!...and the dragon eye book will be definite purchases. When GR does a prop like the book they do a really beautiful, high-quality piece, at least I've been amazed by my haunted typewriter and animated spirit board and feel this to be the same. I see Chantal and the dragon eye book are excluded from some promotions. Probably won't change for some time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't laugh but I guess I haven't been paying attention to sales tax and shipping in the past. Have to say I was shocked to put Chantal and the dragon book in my cart and see that shipping would be 25.80 and est sales tax 25.54. Over $50 extra on top of $258, both items reg. $129. Yikes. Really would like to get free shipping on that order at least. If Halloween Haven items don't qualify for promos, can you still use a free shipping code if they put one up?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't laugh but I guess I haven't been paying attention to sales tax and shipping in the past. Have to say I was shocked to put Chantal and the dragon book in my cart and see that shipping would be 25.80 and est sales tax 25.54. Over $50 extra on top of $258, both items reg. $129. Yikes. Really would like to get free shipping on that order at least. If Halloween Haven items don't qualify for promos, can you still use a free shipping code if they put one up?


It's a balancing act/waiting game:
Wait for sale or free shipping 
Wait for 50% off & pay shipping
Wait for decent sale & free shipping 

Had to have the Crescent Moon from GR last year. It never gets put away so I waited for the 50% off & paid shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, when to pull the trigger, the big question. I'm sure GR orders were placed a number of months ago with their manufacturer/distributor but have to wonder with covid and what it could mean to halloween this year if they reduced the number of shipments for this season. In the past there have been props that sold out and either took a long time to come back to the site or simply didn't.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They had a sale about a month or so ago, maybe longer......well before any hints about talking or even thinking about Halloween, and the sale excluded Halloween Haven. I was a bit surprised. In the years past I’ve always been able to order a couple of random Halloween items early in the year, even though it took 2 months to ship, but I was fine with that because at least I got it on sale and had free shipping.

I think it’s a no-brainer what’s going to happen this season. Halloween Haven will be excluded from all sales until they’re good and ready to start putting Halloween on sale, which will probably be in September. Yes, last year we were all riled up about it and I’m sure this year will be no different!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They had a sale about a month or so ago, maybe longer......well before any hints about talking or even thinking about Halloween, and the sale excluded Halloween Haven. I was a bit surprised. In the years past I’ve always been able to order a couple of random Halloween items early in the year, even though it took 2 months to ship, but I was fine with that because at least I got it on sale and had free shipping.
> 
> I think it’s a no-brainer what’s going to happen this season. Halloween Haven will be excluded from all sales until they’re good and ready to start putting Halloween on sale, which will probably be in September. Yes, last year we were all riled up about it and I’m sure this year will be no different!


Only last year I hadn’t moved into a new house and hauled all my Halloween decorations upstairs to the attic and truly saw how much stuff I have. 😁 It better be darn fine merchandise at a reasonable price if GR wants me to buy it.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

*Not sure how I would use it but I am really liking the new Raven Platter
they have this year. Looks to be very well made.*


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

How is the quality of their animatronics (and static stuff), I’m not familiar with their stores. 

They seem to be an east coast thing but they do offer free shipping at times, so if it’s better quality than some of the Spirit or Amazon stuff I’d be willing to spring for some of their stuff.

Are the tombstones styrofoam or poly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

Received an email today for free shipping. E5A22684DD is the code for anyone interested.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

djjerme said:


> How is the quality of their animatronics (and static stuff), I’m not familiar with their stores.
> 
> They seem to be an east coast thing but they do offer free shipping at times, so if it’s better quality than some of the Spirit or Amazon stuff I’d be willing to spring for some of their stuff.
> 
> ...


GR has very good quality ~ I've never been disappointed. My neighbor owns the tombstones they are beautifully made of polystone. They appear larger then life online but are a tad smaller then you'd expect. 

I bought the witch legs several years ago & they still look brand new. Last year I bought the Crescent Moon. It's way bigger then what I thought it would be. I love it so much it stays out all year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matthew_B said:


> Received an email today for free shipping. E5A22684DD is the code for anyone interested.


ah, tried to use it (copied and pasted it) but the got the message the code was not valid. darn!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> GR has very good quality ~ I've never been disappointed. My neighbor owns the tombstones they are beautifully made of polystone. They appear larger then life online but are a tad smaller then you'd expect.
> 
> I bought the witch legs several years ago & they still look brand new. Last year I bought the Crescent Moon. It's way bigger then what I thought it would be. I love it so much it stays out all year


Mine stays out all year too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Kdestra I agree that the quality is pretty good with GR. I have four things total from them and love them all. 

Can’t wait to see the full collection... and slightly afraid of what I’ll “need”.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I like the Forest Witch, but $259 is excessive for a Seasonal Visions' prop. The shipping and handling is an additional $25, and it appears that certain coupons don't apply to her.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Midwest_Mystical I doubt anyone out there would say the “opening prices” from Grandin Road are bargains. But, they typically do get a little more lax with coupons as Halloween gets closer. Crossing my fingers for a good coupon!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I like the Forest Witch, but $259 is excessive for a Seasonal Visions' prop. The shipping and handling is an additional $25, and it appears that certain coupons don't apply to her.


GR usually has sales when it gets closer to Halloween & they have to make room for Xmas.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

At the time of this post (3:20 PM East Coast Time) the majority of the new Halloween items are visible. They may just be working on the site and this is a glitch but they are showing at the moment.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

I know the katherine collection stuuff is popular so I took screen grabs of them before they disappear. Sorry but I don't have time to do the majority of the other items but at least here's some stuff for now. ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Videos are up on YouTube as well.

The raven birdbath is up for a cool $229.00...

Liking the buzzard and raven tombstones and hotel themed items.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love the pumpkins this year! I gotta have the snake as well.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Think I need this mirror too.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Matthew_B said:


> At the time of this post (3:20 PM East Coast Time) the majority of the new Halloween items are visible. They may just be working on the site and this is a glitch but they are showing at the moment.


Thanks for the heads up! 🙂


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well. They've done it. They have nothing I want this year. I may still buy that Belinda witch because it's hard to find anything with my name even associated with it, but as far as anything else, I think I'll wait & give my money to At Home this year instead.

Does this pumpkin even DO anything for it's $150 pricetag? It's 16"X17" & weighs 11lbs. It just sits there. That's what it does.








Porch Jack-O-Lantern | Grandin Road


He trying to be scary, but he just too cute. Our Porch Jack-O-Lantern boasts a glittery finish, top-to-bottom (even in black cutouts), and maybe the widest grin you see this season. He perfect for a front porch welcome or inside in the foyer; he made entirely from durable polyresin. You look...




www.grandinroad.com














I mean, don't get me wrong, I love GR for pictures like this:










And this










But spending $200+ on fake pumpkins & mums seems a waste to this gardener. I replant my mums & the real pumpkins & gourds become squirrel food eventually & I keep the stems from all of them for mache pumpkins.

You can buy an entire porch full of REAL fillers for the price they're charging for the fake stuff.

OH & don't get me started on the price for this








Candy Corn Door Swag | Grandin Road


Sweeten your trick-or-treat greeting with our Candy Corn Door Swag, a clever wreath alternative that can change your entryway look with a simple switch-out. Swag is built on metal framework, wrapped tightly with colorful garland. Arrives with an incorporated metal loop to hang. Imported A...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the haunted hotel theme and floating candelabra!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Last year was easy with gr since none of it really appealed to me. I like too many things this year. My faves are the raven stuff (all pricey). I would leave that bird bath out all year long if only it was made to withstand the elements but I know its meant for seasonal use. I also like the floating candelabra & skeleton hand bell ringer & ghost mirror.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> ...
> 
> OH & don't get me started on the price for this
> 
> ...


Suddenly, cheap overpriced fence section said "Hold my beer".









Skull Metal Fence | Grandin Road


Our Skull Metal Fence is one of our most easy, affordable, and versatile outdoor d pieces for the impact it makes from the street. Definitively gothic, prop just one near the front door as part of your wicked flowerbed welcome or line the entire yard for graveyard magic. It that missing piece...




www.grandinroad.com





You could probably buy real fencing from Loews or HomeDepot and attach a few dollar store skulls to it for less and end up with a real fence around your yard.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m so excited they put out their Halloween items. Yay! I have a few things on my want list (will likely get) and my dream list ($$$ self explanatory). If they were offering free shipping today, I would pull the trigger on the cast iron bat placeholders. They are adorable and I can see myself using them in various ways year round.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know some of this stuff is overpriced for a reason, like the Katherine's Collection stuff, that stuff is awesome & if you can afford it go for it.

I genuinely didn't see anything I wanted this year which is OK & it means more for the folks that love the stuff.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Well. They've done it. They have nothing I want this year. I may still buy that Belinda witch because it's hard to find anything with my name even associated with it, but as far as anything else, I think I'll wait & give my money to At Home this year instead.
> 
> Does this pumpkin even DO anything for it's $150 pricetag? It's 16"X17" & weighs 11lbs. It just sits there. That's what it does.
> 
> ...





RCIAG said:


> Well. They've done it. They have nothing I want this year. I may still buy that Belinda witch because it's hard to find anything with my name even associated with it, but as far as anything else, I think I'll wait & give my money to At Home this year instead.
> 
> Does this pumpkin even DO anything for it's $150 pricetag? It's 16"X17" & weighs 11lbs. It just sits there. That's what it does.
> 
> ...


This is the one that got me. Is it cute? Sure, but is it $329 cute? No, this could be a $20 Girl Scout craft for goodness sakes!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> This is the one that got me. Is it cute? Sure, but is it $329 cute? No, this could be a $20 Girl Scout craft for goodness sakes!


I can agree with that. That’s along the lines as those painted wood pallets everyone does around here.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> Videos are up on YouTube as well.
> 
> The raven birdbath is up for a cool $229.00...
> 
> Liking the buzzard and raven tombstones and hotel themed items.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m with @RCIAG. The Katherine’s stuff is always great. And yes, I like the forest witch cause I’m doing a forest, but I don’t think GR will get my business this year. Was happy to see the werewolf shawl come back but isn’t it $100 more than before? To those of you finding new items to love, very happy for your new Halloween wishlist finds!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Last year was easy with gr since none of it really appealed to me. I like too many things this year. My faves are the raven stuff (all pricey). I would leave that bird bath out all year long if only it was made to withstand the elements but I know its meant for seasonal use. I also like the floating candelabra & skeleton hand bell ringer & ghost mirror.


Hubby & I both love the bird bath. We decided we are buying it when it goes on sale. 3ft is a little low for standard birdbaths but there's nothing a cinder block can't raise up. 18lbs is a decent weight that wont get blown over easily during windy days.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

I really like the new Katherine's lifesize witch but the price is completely out of reach. It's nearly $1000 more than last year's version and the shipping is based on item price rather than weight so there's another $300 added on top of the already sky high starting price. Oh well, I can dream.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone have a free shipping code for GR that will work on Halloween merchandise?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> Think I need this mirror too.


The ghost mirror looks nice. I‘m sure their frame is ornate and heavy so check out the weight. They usually have nice quality. I will say it reminds me a bit of the animated carnival shadow box with the snake lady. Similar movement of the hands/arms.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> Anyone have a free shipping code for GR that will work on Halloween merchandise?


I tried using the one posted a few days ago on the day it was posted but got an error message that it wasn’t valid. tried it on several halloween items and even a non-halloween item. Who knows maybe a one-time code or just works with a particular email address. I even tried a few codes that RetailMeNot had posted and nothing worked. Didn’t buy anything yet.

Will say some of those prices are pretty elevated. The life-size female prop and the animated dragon eye book at $129 each do seem inline with what they were charging before so more hit or miss. Katherine’s collection is always way above anything I’d pay so I only look. Definitely meant more for collection pieces with prices to match.

The pumpkins and the snake all look like nice pieces to me. If I didn’t already have enough home decor items I would be tempted to add those. I haven’t looked at the video of the animated candelabra yet but assume it’s on a roomba-like base that moves around like the dancing witches broom from a few years back. Nice looking piece. Fresh design.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The ghost mirror looks nice. I‘m sure their frame is ornate and heavy so check out the weight. They usually have nice quality. I will say it reminds me a bit of the animated carnival shadow box with the snake lady. Similar movement of the hands/arms.


I agree, I have the snake lady shadow box as well, very happy with it.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

thank Halloween for all of you... I thought I was the only one that looked at the Grandin Road stuff and thought it was gorgeous but way overpriced...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The setups in the pics are great too, great inspiration there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK looking through their site this evening. I do like the Animated Cracking Mirror. No weird sounds just cracking/shattering glass that seems timed to the crack on the mirror appearing and being lit. Not a bad price at $129. There is a video of it although it's not tagged as such. Funny I can picture that one with a female prop they had a few years back that I almost bought. Kind of in Victorian dress and veil I think and her head turned around and she was an skull headed chick. Anyway can see her standing in front of the mirror and it shattering LOL. Also the mirror might be nice with a Snow White witch theme to play off of it.









Animated Cracking Mirror with Skull | Grandin Road


Superstitious minds will find our Animated Cracking Mirror with Skull to be unsettling. But this looking glass is, in fact, one lucky Halloween find: with motion-sensor activation, unsuspecting passers-by trigger across the face of the mirror, highlighted by glowing lights, and the sound of...




www.grandinroad.com





And I do like the Animated Candelabra. Kind of nice with the low lying fog in their video. $99.

Not sure how I feel about the new Madame Zelda replacement just called the Gypsy Fortune Teller. They did give her a better head scarf and clothes I think and they gave her more hair it looks like. I think it's the same face although I'm not remembering her eyes being exactly like that but it's been a while since I've taken my out and used her. Gypsy's price might be more than I paid, not sure.

Still liking the dragon book. That one for sure will be mine this year if it doesn't get sold out before I buy it.

Oh and the animated cash register and the hotel bell with hand are interesting. Watched both of those videos.









Deluxe Animated Cash Register | Grandin Road


The cost of NOT getting our Animated Cash Register? Could be grave. Because this prop brings real surprise to the party. Use it as part of a haunted hotel theme, or simply place by the bar. Register is motion-activated: as guests approach, crank begins to turn, it emits button-clicking sounds...




www.grandinroad.com













Animated Service Bell with Sign | Grandin Road


Place our two-piece Animated Service Bell with Sign near the entrance as a surefire way to alert you: guests have arrived to greet them in Halloween style. Guests will delight in the realistic skeleton hand, motion-triggered by their arrival to press vintage call bell that rings as you expect...




www.grandinroad.com





Well for their early new releases, I think there are some nice items this year and like them better than in some past years. Will be interesting to see how people here feel about them after buying and receiving them.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on 2 of the animated floating candleabra. Lot's of stuff to 'save for later'.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The more I look at the animated mirror the more I like. But first I need to decide where to hang it. 









Deluxe Animated Ghost Mirror | Grandin Road


Our Deluxe Animated Ghost Mirror holds a secret. What appears to be an average reflective surface at first, is motion-activated to reveal a ghost within. Passers-by trigger the surface to light an eerie blue while a silhouette materializes dragging its hands up and down. It enough to keep your...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

c910andace said:


> I pulled the trigger on 2 of the animated floating candleabra. Lot's of stuff to 'save for later'.


Nice! Please let us know what you think of it when you receive it. 
Thank you


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> This is the one that got me. Is it cute? Sure, but is it $329 cute? No, this could be a $20 Girl Scout craft for goodness sakes!


I thought the same thing! $329 for painted wood that isn't intricate!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

So far the only things I am thinking about are the bird bath and dragon book. I will have to watch some of the videos. I really like the vampire wreath too, but pricey.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I got an email today from Grandin Roadand there was no coupon attached, I was shocked. /saidnopersonever


Come on GiR get it together!!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> So far the only things I am thinking about are the bird bath and dragon book. I will have to watch some of the videos. I really like the vampire wreath too, but pricey.


The birdbath is really cool but it's a static prop that costs $229. 
Meanwhile the Animated Forest Witch with glowing eyes, has five sayings & cackles is $259. That's only a $30 difference (not including shipping) Idk, maybe I'm nitpicking ~ I'm still planning on buying the bird bath when it goes on sale because I know it will be high quality & will last for years.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

bobby2003 said:


> Suddenly, cheap overpriced fence section said "Hold my beer".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree! I use Lowe’s no dig fencing every year. Much cheaper!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

pipresidente said:


> agree! I use Lowe’s no dig fencing every year. Much cheaper!
> View attachment 732130


How tall is your fence? Is it hard to set up?


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I ordered the Ghost Mirror. With a $25 gift card they sent me it was about $169, basically "free" shipping. If not for that it would've been almost $200, which is a bit steep I think. I might order a tombstone later, and more pumpkin stands, if there's at least a free shipping promo, but other than that...I guess I'm done with GR this season. Kinda sad, but without the discounts they used to do 2 years ago, nothing seems a good enough value for me to pull the trigger on. I used to happily blow 75% of my entire Halloween budget at GR.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Matthew_B said:


> I really like the new Katherine's lifesize witch but the price is completely out of reach. It's nearly $1000 more than last year's version and the shipping is based on item price rather than weight so there's another $300 added on top of the already sky high starting price. Oh well, I can dream.
> View attachment 731977





Matthew_B said:


> I really like the new Katherine's lifesize witch but the price is completely out of reach. It's nearly $1000 more than last year's version and the shipping is based on item price rather than weight so there's another $300 added on top of the already sky high starting price. Oh well, I can dream.
> View attachment 731977


Surprised to find this on Walmart web site. It is about half, but still expensive. Still, in keeping with regular prices for life-size. Here is the link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Katherin...4472677?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=379


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> How tall is your fence? Is it hard to set up?


I’d have to measure but at least 3 ft tall and easy peasy. The hard part is making it all meet up in a perfect square with the last pieces. I close the graveyard up to keep the kids out so they don’t trip on wires or knock my stuff over.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> I’d have to measure but at least 3 ft tall and easy peasy. The hard part is making it all meet up in a perfect square with the last pieces. I close the graveyard up to keep the kids out so they don’t trip on wires or knock my stuff over.


Is that the metal kinda modular fence from the lawn and garden section?


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Meadow said:


> Is that the metal kinda modular fence from the lawn and garden section?


Yes! In that outdoor area. I got mine a few years ago and haven’t seen the exact same one there in recent years but they have several different options. I just hammer in the stakes and co next the fence ever 10/1 and take it all down in early November. Pretty easy as long at the ground isn’t too hard.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> Yes! In that outdoor area. I got mine a few years ago and haven’t seen the exact same one there in recent years but they have several different options. I just hammer in the stakes and co next the fence ever 10/1 and take it all down in early November. Pretty easy as long at the ground isn’t too hard.


I’m so glad you shared that picture. We did consider it also cause it’s sorta cemetery perfect. So glad to hear it was a win!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I finally took the time to poke around on there and really love the radio!! i will definitely be getting that. I would also like to get the floating candelabra, but prefer a coupon/sale for that one! And same for the skeleton owl - I saw a similar one at At Home over the weekend, but it's white and it's hoot sounds sooo bad, and not in a good way! The GR owl is twice the cost, but the hooting is actually an owl! Hoping for a sale soon...I know they usually do one around labor day, but worried the stuff will sell out....


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Glitterati said:


> I finally took the time to poke around on there and really love the radio!! i will definitely be getting that. I would also like to get the floating candelabra, but prefer a coupon/sale for that one! And same for the skeleton owl - I saw a similar one at At Home over the weekend, but it's white and it's hoot sounds sooo bad, and not in a good way! The GR owl is twice the cost, but the hooting is actually an owl! Hoping for a sale soon...I know they usually do one around labor day, but worried the stuff will sell out....


I bought the same radio last year from Party City for half the cost! Not sure if they will carry this year but I wouldn’t spend the money at GR 









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

MHalloween said:


> I bought the same radio last year from Party City for half the cost! Not sure if they will carry this year but I wouldn’t spend the money at GR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!! I will poke on YouTube, but does it really play the same things to GR does? That was the other part of the appeal - the vintage style stories/sounds, etc. Thanks for sharing this!! Now I want to find other GR knock offs!!!


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Glitterati said:


> omg!!! I will poke on YouTube, but does it really play the same things to GR does? That was the other part of the appeal - the vintage style stories/sounds, etc. Thanks for sharing this!! Now I want to find other GR knock offs!!!


Yes, it's the exact same radio. GR has some items that are made by manufacturers that sell their products to other distributors. For example, last year the haunted camera prop was sold by other stores as well. 

My only negative of the radio prop is that you have to physically turn the knob for it to play each station, I wish it were motion activated or had a feature that left it on for longer periods. Other than that, it's content is really great for the value of it.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Glitterati said:


> omg!!! I will poke on YouTube, but does it really play the same things to GR does? That was the other part of the appeal - the vintage style stories/sounds, etc. Thanks for sharing this!! Now I want to find other GR knock offs!!!


I almost forgot, Menards is selling it as well this year! https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...trade-haunted-radio/58457/p-1549265395638.htm


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m with @RCIAG. The Katherine’s stuff is always great. And yes, I like the forest witch cause I’m doing a forest, but I don’t think GR will get my business this year. Was happy to see the werewolf shawl come back but isn’t it $100 more than before? To those of you finding new items to love, very happy for your new Halloween wishlist finds!


I saw the werewolf shawl and thought the same exact thing! So glad I picked that up already! Wonder if it’s a new and improved version or just the same? Probably the same


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Matthew_B said:


> I really like the new Katherine's lifesize witch but the price is completely out of reach. It's nearly $1000 more than last year's version and the shipping is based on item price rather than weight so there's another $300 added on top of the already sky high starting price. Oh well, I can dream.
> View attachment 731977


She’s beautiful! Definitely out of reach for me as well.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw the werewolf shawl and thought the same exact thing! So glad I picked that up already! Wonder if it’s a new and improved version or just the same? Probably the same


I would bet the same. So yes, be glad you snagged it. Clearly fake werewolf fur has been impacted by inflation! Ha!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> The birdbath is really cool but it's a static prop that costs $229.
> Meanwhile the Animated Forest Witch with glowing eyes, has five sayings & cackles is $259. That's only a $30 difference (not including shipping) Idk, maybe I'm nitpicking ~ I'm still planning on buying the bird bath when it goes on sale because I know it will be high quality & will last for years.


I agree, the prices are less than appealing but we shouldn’t be surprised. The birdbath seems pretty inline with the cost of their tombstones, which are probably made out of the same polystone material. And yes, they’ll withstand the outdoor elements and be that peop you have for years. I have a good number of their tombstones so I’m considering adding the birdbath to my collection as well. But it gives me angst, because it will just be one more bulky thing I need to store


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> Surprised to find this on Walmart web site. It is about half, but still expensive. Still, in keeping with regular prices for life-size. Here is the link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Katherin...4472677?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=379


I’m wondering if it’s a different size. Last year I believe there was a witch prop that came in varying sizes, and you had to really look at the dimensions in the description to be able to tell the difference. It does say “lifesize” in the title but I wouldn’t chance it until they update the details on it...currently it’s blank. And yes, still out of reach for me even at $1500!!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

There's another size for the midnight witch at 32 inches. Lijo Decor has her listed at $570, so it looks like that would be for the medium size: Katherine's Collection 2020 Midnight Witch Doll 32 inches

I agree, still too high for one item. I am waiting to see what Michaels will have this year before deciding what to spend at Grandin Road.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I agree, the prices are less than appealing but we shouldn’t be surprised. The birdbath seems pretty inline with the cost of their tombstones, which are probably made out of the same polystone material. And yes, they’ll withstand the outdoor elements and be that peop you have for years. I have a good number of their tombstones so I’m considering adding the birdbath to my collection as well. But it gives me angst, because it will just be one more bulky thing I need to store


Thank you for your comments Re: tombstones ~ I dont own any & hadn't thought about that. 
I can't wait till the birdbath goes on sale.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

MHalloween said:


> I almost forgot, Menards is selling it as well this year! Pumpkin Hollow™ Haunted Radio


thank you!! I just ordered, my kiddo will LOVE it!! Love saving $$!!!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

As much as I don’t like it, I’m retracting my prior statements about it being unlikely GR will get any of my money this year. It’s outrageously overpriced, but I want the werewolf shawl. Ha! 🐺 ❤


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> As much as I don’t like it, I’m retracting my prior statements about it being unlikely GR will get any of my money this year. It’s outrageously overpriced, but I want the werewolf shawl. Ha! 🐺 ❤


They're getting a ton of my money this year, more than the last 3 years combined. I have 10 things in my cart, just waiting for a code. 👻


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing could be cool with the bone painted matte black:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you for your comments Re: tombstones ~ I dont own any & hadn't thought about that.
> I can't wait till the birdbath goes on sale.


I look at some of these props as investments, and as far as tombstones go. Yes they were expensive but they’re some of my best props! Just can’t compare them to the foam ones that everyone else sells. I hope I can catch the birdbath on sale as well!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Illysium said:


> They're getting a ton of my money this year, more than the last 3 years combined. I have 10 things in my cart, just waiting for a code. 👻


yes, WAITING FOR A CODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a feeling we’re gonna be waiting a lonnnnnnnnnnng while for that code. Today’s sale is 30% off one item but of course excludes Halloween Haven. I’m pretty sure Halloween Haven will be excluded from all sales for quite a while.

What I find annoying about their marketing approach these past couple years with waiting til the last minute to put Halloween on sale is that it really turns off so many customers. People would buy much more and much earlier if they just put it on sale. The only stores that do that are discount stores like Homegoods and TJ Maxx. Their prices are what they are and don’t get marked down until the last week or 2 before Halloween (if that). But we can all agree that Grandin Roads prices are definitely NOT discount store prices! So they have absolutely no business adopting that marketing model. With all other retailers I buy from, I buy things that I don’t need ALL the time because my justification is that, “well at least I got it on sale” or “at least I got a good deal”. These are luxury items, not items of necessity. But I don’t do that at Grandin Road anymore because they don’t give me that opportunity. I’m not going to just throw my $$ at them because really they just give me no reason to.

Ok, I’m off my soapbox now


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep got excited seeing a "30% off one item" listed on their website today BUT as mentioned already excludes Halloween Haven.  Sitting back and waiting...


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, there are 2-3 things I was looking at that I might be willing to pay full price for if I get free shipping.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I at least want free shipping!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I look at some of these props as investments, and as far as tombstones go. Yes they were expensive but they’re some of my best props! Just can’t compare them to the foam ones that everyone else sells. I hope I can catch the birdbath on sale as well!


Oh yes, you are absolutely correct: "They most definitely are investments" 
I love my GR Orange & Black witch legs ~ nothing on the market compares to them.
I'm really glad I didn't wait on the Crescent Moon because I don't see it offered this year.
That's why hubby & I agree to buy the birdbath this year even if it doesn't go on sale. Who knows if it will be offered next year. (I prefer it on sale too)


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Well...the Ghost Mirror arrived and I'm pretty disappointed with it. First of all, I believe mine is defective, but I also don't like the design.

So the ghost illusion (on mine) doesn't fill the whole frame. It's hard to describe but it's just a regular mirror for the first 3 inches of the screen on the bottom, and then the ghost illusion begins. Which ruins the entire illusion. The pics and video on the site do not have this flaw, so I guess it's just mine. But I'm annoyed that I got another damaged product from GR that I have to go out of my way to send back (recently sent back 2 LED candles that were collapsed/melted).

But what I didn't realize is that the mirror is not flat, it's over 4" deep! So it won't hang flush to the wall, which also kinda ruins the look in my opinion. The ghost illusion also isn't very visible, you have to move this way and that to see it, as it mostly just looks like a mirror. I'm going to try it again in the dark to see if that improves it. Also, and this is a nitpicky thing I suppose, but the ghost isn't a good scale. It COULD be a child's ghost, but it's definitely not an adult ghost, it's pretty small.

I'm returning mine and maybe if it goes on sale, and if I get one that isn't damaged, I might repurchase. I DO like the volume control switch, and the frame is cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HexMe said:


> Well...the Ghost Mirror arrived and I'm pretty disappointed with it. First of all, I believe mine is defective, but I also don't like the design.
> 
> So the ghost illusion (on mine) doesn't fill the whole frame. It's hard to describe but it's just a regular mirror for the first 3 inches of the screen on the bottom, and then the ghost illusion begins. Which ruins the entire illusion. The pics and video on the site do not have this flaw, so I guess it's just mine. But I'm annoyed that I got another damaged product from GR that I have to go out of my way to send back (recently sent back 2 LED candles that were collapsed/melted).
> 
> ...


Sorry you are disappointed. Did you look over the photos on their site and read the dimensions or were they not up when you ordered earlier? To me it doesn't seem like you got a defective unit but obviously not there to see. The photos I'm seeing now show that the mirror has a box back to it from which the frame is mounted to and the dimensions do indicate a 4-1/2 inch depth to it. From what I see of the last photo shown, there looks to be a top and bottom border in the mirror where the image doesn't project. With only a width of just over 12 inches wide I'm not surprised the ghost looks pretty small to fit in that area. I'm able to notice the top/bottom border in the video but maybe my computer monitor is turned up brighter than yours. Anyways, that's why I suspect the unit you got is intended to be what it is.



















Definitely worth pointing out. Curious what the dimensions are of the mirror (sans frame) are? Let us know how it looks in a dark room. At $159 with shipping and tax it's not something to keep if you don't really like it.

Curious after watching the video of it again, can you see the fog in the projection? I liked that effect and maybe it only really shows up if the room is very dark...ghost don't like the light!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

😄Thanks, yes I guess I should have read the dimensions before ordering. The depth completely surprised me for some reason, and it really ruins the illusion IMO. And wow, I didn't even see that picture you included before ordering, showing the weird border. It's definitely wider across the bottom than the top too, almost unnoticeable across the top, but altogether it makes it look like it was designed and/or put together incorrectly. The ghost should fill the whole frame for the illusion to work. _Sigh_ Well anyway, I don't really l like it in the daylight, we'll see if it gets better in the dark


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

HexMe said:


> 😄Thanks, yes I guess I should have read the dimensions before ordering. The depth completely surprised me for some reason, and it really ruins the illusion IMO. And wow, I didn't even see that picture you included before ordering, showing the weird border. It's definitely wider across the bottom than the top too, almost unnoticeable across the top, but altogether it makes it look like it was designed and/or put together incorrectly. The ghost should fill the whole frame for the illusion to work. _Sigh_ Well anyway, I don't really l like it in the daylight, we'll see if it gets better in the dark


I really wanted this thing after watching the video. I didn't notice how badly it fit the frame either. Thanks for the review! 🙂


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Oh yes, you are absolutely correct: "They most definitely are investments"
> I love my GR Orange & Black witch legs ~ nothing on the market compares to them.
> I'm really glad I didn't wait on the Crescent Moon because I don't see it offered this year.
> That's why hubby & I agree to buy the birdbath this year even if it doesn't go on sale. Who knows if it will be offered next year. (I prefer it on sale too)





HexMe said:


> Well...the Ghost Mirror arrived and I'm pretty disappointed with it. First of all, I believe mine is defective, but I also don't like the design.
> 
> So the ghost illusion (on mine) doesn't fill the whole frame. It's hard to describe but it's just a regular mirror for the first 3 inches of the screen on the bottom, and then the ghost illusion begins. Which ruins the entire illusion. The pics and video on the site do not have this flaw, so I guess it's just mine. But I'm annoyed that I got another damaged product from GR that I have to go out of my way to send back (recently sent back 2 LED candles that were collapsed/melted).
> 
> ...


I bought the cracking mirror last year and returned it. It barely lit up. It was a disappointment. Sorry you are disappointed.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

HexMe said:


> Well...the Ghost Mirror arrived and I'm pretty disappointed with it. First of all, I believe mine is defective, but I also don't like the design.
> 
> So the ghost illusion (on mine) doesn't fill the whole frame. It's hard to describe but it's just a regular mirror for the first 3 inches of the screen on the bottom, and then the ghost illusion begins. Which ruins the entire illusion. The pics and video on the site do not have this flaw, so I guess it's just mine. But I'm annoyed that I got another damaged product from GR that I have to go out of my way to send back (recently sent back 2 LED candles that were collapsed/melted).
> 
> ...


I have to admit ~ that if you hadn't pointed the bottom out, I would not have noticed. Thank you


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Illysium said:


> I really wanted this thing after watching the video. I didn't notice how badly it fit the frame either. Thanks for the review! 🙂


Oh yeah I was going to buy it too. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

I just received the animated dragon book and I absolutely love the look of it, love how the eye opens (even if the glow is bit brighter than expected), and though it's pricier than I would have liked, I chose it as my only purchase this year. However, this prop is EXTREMELY LOUD! I was not expecting that at all. I thought the roaring in the video was non-diegetic so I was shocked to hear any noise whatsoever, let alone such loud and extended roaring! I mean it was seriously off-putting to me as I am more of an atmospheric decorator and this is my first moving prop. 

I haven't opened up the back yet to poke around, but does anyone know how to disable the sound without hindering the eye movement? I assume it won't be that complicated, but any guidance from you knowledgeable folks would be much appreciated!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? said:


> I just received the animated dragon book and I absolutely love the look of it, love how the eye opens (even if the glow is bit brighter than expected), and though it's pricier than I would have liked, I chose it as my only purchase this year. However, this prop is EXTREMELY LOUD! I was not expecting that at all. I thought the roaring in the video was non-diegetic so I was shocked to hear any noise whatsoever, let alone such loud and extended roaring! I mean it was seriously off-putting to me as I am more of an atmospheric decorator and this is my first moving prop.
> 
> I haven't opened up the back yet to poke around, but does anyone know how to disable the sound without hindering the eye movement? I assume it won't be that complicated, but any guidance from you knowledgeable folks would be much appreciated!


You typically just need to unplug the sound wire. It's usually blue, in my experience.


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

Illysium said:


> You typically just need to unplug the sound wire. It's usually blue, in my experience.


Thank you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? said:


> I just received the animated dragon book and I absolutely love the look of it, love how the eye opens (even if the glow is bit brighter than expected), and though it's pricier than I would have liked, I chose it as my only purchase this year. However, this prop is EXTREMELY LOUD! I was not expecting that at all. I thought the roaring in the video was non-diegetic so I was shocked to hear any noise whatsoever, let alone such loud and extended roaring! I mean it was seriously off-putting to me as I am more of an atmospheric decorator and this is my first moving prop.
> 
> I haven't opened up the back yet to poke around, but does anyone know how to disable the sound without hindering the eye movement? I assume it won't be that complicated, but any guidance from you knowledgeable folks would be much appreciated!


Cool! So happy to hear it gets good reviews. That eye lid opening and closing on it made me add it to my wish list and will definitely be picking up this year. Any chance you might be able to post a video? Member photos and videos are always helpful. Thanks for letting us know it arrived. I've had some loud props over time and sometimes you can add some dense foam over the speaker area if you don't want to mess with cutting or disconnecting the wiring.

BTW both my typewriter and Ouija board I got from them are made of a heavy resin build. Would you say the book is weighty?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I just ordered the derpy snake and the gold pumpkins. I don't feel like waiting til September for a code. 👻


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok so disconnecting the sound from the dragon book was more difficult than I thought. First off, the back is hot glued shut so after unscrewing the 6 outer screws, I had to gently pry the back off to get at anything. (please excuse my laundry room floor).










I disconnected the grey wire from the circuit board and it worked. I might eventually try reconnecting it with foam muffling the sound because I do think a little roaring might be nice, but for the moment I'm happy not being screamed at lol. The eye opening is pretty quiet but not completely silent, so that is something to consider before you go through the trouble.




















I would say the book is weighty. The spine of the book is really nice, and the pages are pretty good considering (I have a hard time judging fake books as looking like the real thing). The stand propping it up in the back is a very simple metal apparatus but isn't too obtrusive so it should be pretty easy to style around as long as it is not meant to be viewed from the behind. 

Here's a free shipping code for whoever wants it because more Halloween purchases aren't in the budget this year: TNX70FSJ


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? , great info!!! I didn’t realize the book had a stand on the back. Reminds me of the talking Gemmy fish on a plaque, but yes that’s a great thing to have on it to position the book to be triggered as kids approach.

Thanks for the code. I got thisclose to pulling the trigger (and the site did take the code and apply it), but I decided to hold out longer on ordering it. Not in a hurry since it’s not for this year’s use anyway. Went to Lakeside and ordered the 2 flying dragons from there which ended up being half the price of the dragon book with tax for me. My dragon book shipping discount with the code was going to be $17 off. I figured if I can even get a 20% discount it will be a better deal than just the free shipping for me but mostly hated to spend the money right now. Let’s hope the book doesn’t sell out before I order now and they at least offer 20% off on Halloween Haven like they do with other categories.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW it was cool to see inside the book and see how they did the eyelid opening and closing.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have my eye on the three dragon scale pumpkins. They sent me a $25 gift certificate but I want a coupon or free shipping at least! 
Has anyone purchased those? If so thoughts on quality?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I have my eye on the three dragon scale pumpkins. They sent me a $25 gift certificate but I want a coupon or free shipping at least!
> Has anyone purchased those? If so thoughts on quality?


I really want the copper one, but they look like they barely light up. 

There's a free shipping code above: TNX70FSJ thanks to @WhoDoYouVoodooWitch?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yahoo! Thanks for the free shipping code. I just bought the cast iron bat place card set and the large porch pumpkin.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

So, I got the haunted radio from Menard's and it arrived with it's packing missing and torn (and not in the box)m the off/on knob didn't work, and the actual sound and radio stations didn't work. They are refunding me and letting me keep it at least. SOOOO, looks like I will order the one from GR and give it a shot. Maybe a coupon will appear in next few weeks.....haha


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Illysium said:


> I really want the copper one, but they look like they barely light up.
> 
> There's a free shipping code above: TNX70FSJ thanks to @WhoDoYouVoodooWitch?





Illysium said:


> I really want the copper one, but they look like they barely light up.
> 
> There's a free shipping code above: TNX70FSJ thanks to @WhoDoYouVoodooWitch?


 I also wondered about how bright. A few years back I ordered the light up pumpkins. they have versions of them this year that I like too. They are pretty even when they are not lit. It would be nice to be able to really see the dragon scale ones be almost as bright as those or they wouldn't even look like they were on. I wish there were reviews to read on line


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Now that I have pumpkin cats I’m going to need this. Seems appropriate..









Mouse Pumpkin with Lights | Grandin Road


Our Mouse Pumpkin with Lights has become home sweet home for this group of tiny creatures. Lit from within by six, warm white LEDs, mice are captured in playful positions in this 360, dimensional design, crafted entirely from resin. 6 LEDs powered by three AA batteries (sold separately)...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glitterati said:


> So, I got the haunted radio from Menard's and it arrived with it's packing missing and torn (and not in the box)m the off/on knob didn't work, and the actual sound and radio stations didn't work. They are refunding me and letting me keep it at least. SOOOO, looks like I will order the one from GR and give it a shot. Maybe a coupon will appear in next few weeks.....haha


I bought mine from Party City during one of their sales in 2018. It retailed there for $24.99. Here’s link:Haunted Radio 11 3/4in x 6 1/4in. I would wait and see if it gets restocked if you do try to buy again or someone else might carry it. As I recall I had signed up for PartyCity emails and got the heads up on a sale and used the code then to buy it.

I was super disappointed in the 3 Rotten skulls I bought from Menards, both in quality and how it was shipped. Had heard so many good things from forum people buying from them in person.

BTW here’s the instructions from Tekky Toys website. They still have it listed on their site as a Halloween tabletop item. https://tekkydesign.com/PDFs/instr/StayTombedINS.pdf. Maybe you hadn’t set the switch on the bottom of the radio to On so the knob wouldn’t have worked??


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Their prices are way too high if you ask me. Their stuff used to be reasonably priced but now it's ridiculous.


I agree Many people were furloughed because of the virus and the prices for the stuff this year are really high Everything I like is way too expensive Wish they would give us a break with a early sale


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Well. They've done it. They have nothing I want this year. I may still buy that Belinda witch because it's hard to find anything with my name even associated with it, but as far as anything else, I think I'll wait & give my money to At Home this year instead.
> 
> Does this pumpkin even DO anything for it's $150 pricetag? It's 16"X17" & weighs 11lbs. It just sits there. That's what it does.
> 
> ...


I Loved the pumpkin when I saw it but really So expensive I usually make my own jackolantern but thought if it wasnt too much Id buy it No way at $150


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

For those that enjoy the print catalog they’ll be in your mailbox soon!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do love their print catalog!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my print catalog today, with a free shipping code: GR345205. Pulled the trigger on the birdbath! Will post pics and a review when I get it. I haven't bought from them in a couple of years but have been happy with everything I've gotten from GR. This is my first Halloween purchase of the year, so excited!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> I got my print catalog today, with a free shipping code: GR345205. Pulled the trigger on the birdbath! Will post pics and a review when I get it. I haven't bought from them in a couple of years but have been happy with everything I've gotten from GR. This is my first Halloween purchase of the year, so excited!


Can't wait for your review!! I too have been very happy with all of my Halloween purchases from GR. Do you think you'll be able to put it away after Halloween?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Can't wait for your review!! I too have been very happy with all of my Halloween purchases from GR. Do you think you'll be able to put it away after Halloween?


Probably not! I have


Kdestra said:


> Can't wait for your review!! I too have been very happy with all of my Halloween purchases from GR. Do you think you'll be able to put it away after Halloween?


I doubt it - I have a great spot in the backyard for it!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly, the pricing is getting ridiculous. I'm looking at the catalog for ideas more than anything else now. I saw a great idea to steal (that they likely stole from someone else anyway). The Pre-lit Chain Pathway Marker that spans a mere 6 feet for $99 (I'm assuming that's if you actually put the chains taunt) has caught my eye. I already use the same fence type for my cemetery, but it's not lit. My yard is like 70 feet across so to replace it with some like this would be over $1,000.
Or I could just add my own string lights to my existing chain fence for much less. I think I'll go that route. Not only will it be cheaper to make, but cheaper to run as well as I can use LED instead of the incandescent. If a strand goes out I just replace it. I get to pick the colors and change it up whenever I want. I'll probably just do the chain itself and maybe add some shredded gauze for a nice creepy effect as it blows in the wind.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought mine from Party City during one of their sales in 2018. It retailed there for $24.99. Here’s link:Haunted Radio 11 3/4in x 6 1/4in. I would wait and see if it gets restocked if you do try to buy again or someone else might carry it. As I recall I had signed up for PartyCity emails and got the heads up on a sale and used the code then to buy it.
> 
> I was super disappointed in the 3 Rotten skulls I bought from Menards, both in quality and how it was shipped. Had heard so many good things from forum people buying from them in person.
> 
> BTW here’s the instructions from Tekky Toys website. They still have it listed on their site as a Halloween tabletop item. https://tekkydesign.com/PDFs/instr/StayTombedINS.pdf. Maybe you hadn’t set the switch on the bottom of the radio to On so the knob wouldn’t have worked??


oh thank you! this is helpful. I am out of town and can't recall if the "Retail" demo wire was still there or not and will have to check when i get home along with the other instructions you shared. it's worth a try!! thanks again


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My porch pumpkin and bat place card stands arrived today. Both look exactly like their pictures and are the quality I expected. Free shipping thanks to an earlier poster on this thread. The pumpkin is beautiful, but a little overpriced. Pretty much what is expected with GR. I am keeping them both. 🙂


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the gold pumpkins, gold snake and green fairy tale pumpkin. They're all overpriced, as usual, I like em though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just noticed they have a set of 6 black skelly bats for $40 & a set of 6 fake skull twig stems for $40 too.

The bats look like what you could get from Dollar Tree but not sure of the size of each of them. Either way I'd rather spend $6 than $40+ shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kuroneko said:


> Honestly, the pricing is getting ridiculous. I'm looking at the catalog for ideas more than anything else now. I saw a great idea to steal (that they likely stole from someone else anyway). The Pre-lit Chain Pathway Marker that spans a mere 6 feet for $99 (I'm assuming that's if you actually put the chains taunt) has caught my eye. I already use the same fence type for my cemetery, but it's not lit. My yard is like 70 feet across so to replace it with some like this would be over $1,000.
> Or I could just add my own string lights to my existing chain fence for much less. I think I'll go that route. Not only will it be cheaper to make, but cheaper to run as well as I can use LED instead of the incandescent. If a strand goes out I just replace it. I get to pick the colors and change it up whenever I want. I'll probably just do the chain itself and maybe add some shredded gauze for a nice creepy effect as it blows in the wind.


I'm sure you realize that we here on HF are not the "typical" homeowners that decorate for halloween . No way does GR expect people to run this pathway marker some 70 feet and instead expect to be used just as is at 6 feet.

I bought a number of "pathway" sized shepard hooks from 99 Cent Only stores and Dollar Tree a few years back to "rope" off an intended pathway for ToTers (also to keep them off the lawn and out of planting beds). Plan was to add LED string lights to run the length of the hooks and provide a lit pathway. I hadn't considered adding feet of plastic chain like from Home Depot to it but probably would look better and add more stability to the string lights draped across the hooks.

Their pathway posts with ground stands don't look bad. Like they added the finials and I can see someone who has a solid surface walkway/driveway liking the convenience of the ground stands. Pretty much ready to go, just plug in lights, all which works for a lot of people who don't want to search out solutions. I personally wouldn't spend a hundred dollars on a solution like this but sure there are people who would find it convenient and they won't be spending additional hundreds of dollars on props and such like us where lighting isn't the focus of our dollars.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I keep getting drawn to the Eerily Enchanted wreath. I am not the type to pay $149 for a wreath though! I am going to try to make one myself. I got similar floral stems from Dollar Tree and now I am on the lookout for skulls and black fringed stems. Not too much luck so far, it's a hunt. 








Also, I love the silhouettes staged so perfectly in the catalog. Very pricey and wouldn't look nearly as cool without the back lighting and fog as pictured.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm sure you realize that we here on HF are not the "typical" homeowners that decorate for halloween . No way does GR expect people to run this pathway marker some 70 feet and instead expect to be used just as is at 6 feet.
> 
> I bought a number of "pathway" sized shepard hooks from 99 Cent Only stores and Dollar Tree a few years back to "rope" off an intended pathway for ToTers (also to keep them off the lawn and out of planting beds). Plan was to add LED string lights to run the length of the hooks and provide a lit pathway. I hadn't considered adding feet of plastic chain like from Home Depot to it but probably would look better and add more stability to the string lights draped across the hooks.
> 
> Their pathway posts with ground stands don't look bad. Like they added the finials and I can see someone who has a solid surface walkway/driveway liking the convenience of the ground stands. Pretty much ready to go, just plug in lights, all which works for a lot of people who don't want to search out solutions. I personally wouldn't spend a hundred dollars on a solution like this but sure there are people who would find it convenient and they won't be spending additional hundreds of dollars on props and such like us where lighting isn't the focus of our dollars.


Oh I know that HF members are not "typical" homeowners/decorators. I was just pointing out how ridiculous some of these things are. The Halloween "fencing" from any company has always bothered me. It's all these teeny, tiny sections and if you wanted to make a decent sized anything (even a small one), you'd end up spending a ton of money to do it. My main walkway (from curb to porch) is just under 30 feet. I'd say most homes have about 15-50 foot walkways so 6 feet isn't going to cut it and you'd have to buy multiple sets for it to look decent. These aren't designed for that and would really only work in a single 6 foot section.
I know, I know.... If people have the money they'll buy it. It's complete and ready to go with minimal assembly. It just endlessly bothers me that there's all these cheap decorations being sold for tons of money that aren't practical unless you buy multiples of them (or you happen to have a tiny walkway in this case). Also, things not being built for weather even though they are obviously being advertised as something you'd want to put in your yard.
Anyway, I should get off the soapbox and maybe actually build something! 🤣


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> My porch pumpkin and bat place card stands arrived today. Both look exactly like their pictures and are the quality I expected. Free shipping thanks to an earlier poster on this thread. The pumpkin is beautiful, but a little overpriced. Pretty much what is expected with GR. I am keeping them both. 🙂


Good to know the quality remains the same high level I expect. I was disappointed when @HexMe told us about the Haunted Mirror because I was planning to buy it. 
Any way, I'm still buying the Beware Bird Bath. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Batty Patty said:


> I keep getting drawn to the Eerily Enchanted wreath. I am not the type to pay $149 for a wreath though! I am going to try to make one myself. I got similar floral stems from Dollar Tree and now I am on the lookout for skulls and black fringed stems. Not too much luck so far, it's a hunt.


This may be what you are looking for. The GR wreath is mimicking the look of these dried flowers.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> This may be what you are looking for. The GR wreath is mimicking the look of these dried flowers.
> View attachment 733359


Amaranthus caudatu ~ Love Lies Bleeding 








How to Grow Love Lies Bleeding (Amaranthus caudatus) | Gardener’s Path


Love lies bleeding (Amaranthus caudatus) is an annual tropical native that features dramatic two-foot-long flower heads. Learn how to grow it in this guide.




gardenerspath.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Batty Patty said:


> I keep getting drawn to the Eerily Enchanted wreath. I am not the type to pay $149 for a wreath though! I am going to try to make one myself. I got similar floral stems from Dollar Tree and now I am on the lookout for skulls and black fringed stems. Not too much luck so far, it's a hunt


They have it in black on Etsy: Amaranthus

I believe Michael's carried black artificial amaranthus last year as well. I may have even seen it there last week. I've seen it somewhere recently, it's not on their site yet though.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> . I was just pointing out how ridiculous some of these things are. The Halloween "fencing" from any company has always bothered me. It's all these teeny, tiny sections and if you wanted to make a decent sized anything (even a small one), you'd end up spending a ton of money to do it. Also, things not being built for weather even though they are obviously being advertised as something you'd want to put in your yard.�


Hear! Hear! ITA - I almost feel like the pricing on short sections of things like cemetery fences and walkway edging is meant to trick consumers into thinking it is more affordable than it is. And any props that come with ground stakes should be able to be outside (not only on a porch or in your living room). So many props look perfect for a cemetery scene but can't be outside.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Amaranthus caudatu ~ Love Lies Bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Illysium said:


> They have it in black on Etsy: Amaranthus
> 
> I believe Michael's carried black artificial amaranthus last year as well. I may have even seen it there last week. I've seen it somewhere recently, it's not on their site yet though.


This is perfect! I will definitely check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Amaranthus caudatu ~ Love Lies Bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it, awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I got the skeleton hand today. It actually looked better the way it came, than it did online. I painted it matte black & gray for contrast. I still need to get some gold paint and touch up the jewelry. I love the way it turned out though:


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Batty Patty said:


> That's it, awesome! Thanks!


Love Lies Bleeding is very easy to grow. It was a favorite during Victorian times. You'll love it & it dries beautifully


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m glad I could be of help! Everyone raves about my green amaranthus. I have it spilling out of many of my cauldrons in my Halloween displays.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Good to know the quality remains the same high level I expect. I was disappointed when @HexMe told us about the Haunted Mirror because I was planning to buy it.
> Any way, I'm still buying the Beware Bird Bath.
> 
> Thanks again!


My birdbath came today and it is awesome. There is one tiny flaw that I can fix with a sharpie or turn away from the street - it says beware on 2 sides. It comes in 3 pieces that fit together easily. I can’t wait for October to put it out.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I will post pics as soon as I figure out how to do it from my phone


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Hopefully these post.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

If you built a little pedestal for it to sit on (and give it even more height) would look cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> Hopefully these post.


It's very beautiful. There's only one thing I'm worried about: "theft" 
I've never had anything stolen before but the birdbath looks very easy to pick up & run off with. Is the inside hollow? If so I could secure it with a pipe & chain. 
What are your thoughts? Thank you for everything!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

djjerme said:


> If you built a little pedestal for it to sit on (and give it even more height) would look cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about raising it with cinder blocks. Then hiding it with dirt & leaves.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m glad I could be of help! Everyone raves about my green amaranthus. I have it spilling out of many of my cauldrons in my Halloween displays.


You should try to grow some. They are breath taking & dry amazingly.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Everyone probably saw this already but they have free shipping on halloween with code HH2020

I bought the lifesize Chantal about a week ago and she was just delivered yesterday. As soon as I put her together I’ll post some pics.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Glitterati said:


> So, I got the haunted radio from Menard's and it arrived with it's packing missing and torn (and not in the box)m the off/on knob didn't work, and the actual sound and radio stations didn't work. They are refunding me and letting me keep it at least. SOOOO, looks like I will order the one from GR and give it a shot. Maybe a coupon will appear in next few weeks.....haha


I bought one at party city last year in the after Halloween sales. Knob was not attached inside & can be pulled out. It doesn't turn on/off. No lights/sound. Giant paperweight. I was super excited to get it but it was a waste of money.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Engineerchic said:


> Hear! Hear! ITA - I almost feel like the pricing on short sections of things like cemetery fences and walkway edging is meant to trick consumers into thinking it is more affordable than it is. And any props that come with ground stakes should be able to be outside (not only on a porch or in your living room). So many props look perfect for a cemetery scene but can't be outside.


I put them outside anyway.... I buy the contractor garbage bags the big black ones and when we get rain I bag up the stuff and protect it and take the bags off when the rain goes away


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw that there was Free Standard Shipping on Halloween items today. See Banner across the website for more info (Code: HHSHIPSFREE). Valid on orders thru 8/13 @ 11:59 ET.

So I was looking over the items again and have to say that groundbreakers Harry and Barry look really cheap this year. plastic looks cheap and even in their photos you can see the seams in the skull. That’s too bad and makes me glad I picked up my torso guys years ago I guess.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Grandin rd just played me with that 30% off one item email. Immediately go to site & grab halloween item & add to cart. Disclaimer in red letters pops up "This item is excluded from some promotions". Immediately close out browser window. Have no need to look at grandin road since Halloween is excluded from discounts.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Grandin rd just played me with that 30% off one item email. Immediately go to site & grab halloween item & add to cart. Disclaimer in red letters pops up "This item is excluded from some promotions". Immediately close out browser window. Have no need to look at grandin road since Halloween is excluded from discounts.


I DID THE SAME THING!!!! That email did us dirty !!! Clearly is misleading .
It's only for furniture!!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Lynette is back!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Lynette is back!!! ha ha ha


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Ditsterz said:


> Grandin rd just played me with that 30% off one item email. Immediately go to site & grab halloween item & add to cart. Disclaimer in red letters pops up "This item is excluded from some promotions". Immediately close out browser window. Have no need to look at grandin road since Halloween is excluded from discounts.


 I did that, too.


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

I also received the discount email from Grandin Road and was very bummed to see Halloween isn't included. I have never ordered anything from Grandin Road, but I'm thinking this will be the year. Can anyone remember from years past if they do a Labor Day sale that includes Halloween?


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know about the Labor Day sale but eventually they DO start discounting Halloween items. I bought a few things last year and my account shows the items I bought were 30% off with free shipping. However, what I bought says I placed the order on 10/05 so pretty close to Halloween.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> I also received the discount email from Grandin Road and was very bummed to see Halloween isn't included. I have never ordered anything from Grandin Road, but I'm thinking this will be the year. Can anyone remember from years past if they do a Labor Day sale that includes Halloween?


labor day sale has included halloween before, though I can't speak for last year because I didn't order anything. I am hoping this year it is allowed.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bought my crescent moon last year during 50% off sale but still paid full shipping costs. I can't remember who but someone HF got a 75% off sale for the moon. I still love my crescent moon & am happy with 50% off. This is why I'm waiting for the Bird bath.


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try to hold out for whatever the first sale is that includes Halloween. Fingers crossed it is sometime in September!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

hey peeps, took a while to find this thread... Has anything been mentioned about possible "Sales Codes" recently? Thank you


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> hey peeps, took a while to find this thread... Has anything been mentioned about possible "Sales Codes" recently? Thank you


I believe that Halloween has been excluded from all of the promotions so far. Based on how last year went, I would advise you not to hold your breath. If sales are slow enough, they might relent by the end of September


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> I believe that Halloween has been excluded from all of the promotions so far. Based on how last year went, I would advise you not to hold your breath. If sales are slow enough, they might relent by the end of September


Sounds like a plan. Thank you.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I broke down and ordered the undead crawling hand, and mouse pumpkin, and two other things not Halloween related. None of the promo codes I tracked down worked on all the items, but I did get a free shipping code which was worth almost $20, so it worked out better than using the percentage off one item. The mouse pumpkin is so sweet, but not for Halloween IMO. One of the reviews suggested it would be adorable in a nursery, and I immediately needed it for my future grandchild. LOL! My daughter always LOVED mice and rats.She had a few of them as pets when she was growing up. We'll see how my dog likes the crawling hand. Can't wait!!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I just ordered a few more items. The birdbath, thanks dbruner for your pictures! I will post pictures of my haul. I took one of my Tabletop Skeleton with the Vintage Flicker Light strand. The light strand appears to be sold out, glad I grabbed it.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's a free standard shipping code: TNX90FSS


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I have been wanting to buy the floating floor candelabra and was going to pull the trigger, but just saw it finally had a couple reviews - neither were good and mentioned how it was cheaply made. I don't expect a work of timeless quality, but definitely not what was described. So, now I am back to waiting and considering buying it again. Boo.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Grandin Road...you are the spawn of Satan with excluding Halloween Haven yet again, we don't care about your damn bar stools!!!!


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Got yet another "Site wide 25% off Labor Day Sale!!" ... "Don't Miss"...."Valued Customer!" Grandin Rd email. But it still excludes Halloween Haven so it's NOT a "site wide sale". 

Grandin Road.... Liar Liar Pants on fire!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

I too was happy this morning when I saw the ”site wide” sale on GR. It was a huge let down to see that it excluded Halloween. I will spend my money elsewhere this season.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Received same 25% off site wide email but to be honest I wasn't surprised. I knew something was bound to happen.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> Received same 25% off site wide email but to be honest I wasn't surprised. I knew something was bound to happen.


I saw it too but seriously holding back a little. Did it work on Halloween Haven?


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Meadow said:


> I saw it too but seriously holding back a little. Did it work on Halloween Haven?


Nope! Halloween is excluded.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Reaper20?? said:


> Nope! Halloween is excluded.


Hold please while I look for my shocked face.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Grandin Road...you are the spawn of Satan with excluding Halloween Haven yet again, we don't care about your damn bar stools!!!!


RIGHT??!!! My eyes roll so hard now every damn time they send me a "coupon" email. There was a time not too long ago where Halloween wasn't excluded, at least from labor day sale.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Grandin Road...you are the spawn of Satan with excluding Halloween Haven yet again, we don't care about your damn bar stools!!!!


Maybe it’s their way of telling us to buy a barstool so we sit and spin with our opinions on their coupon practices! If so, well played GR! 😝


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Guess what? Grandin Road wants me to come buy a bar stool ... they are officially on sale - just got the email this morning. I know y'all want some, too,so see ya there!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

PairaDize said:


> Guess what? Grandin Road wants me to come buy a bar stool ... they are officially on sale - just got the email this morning. I know y'all want some, too,so see ya there!
> 
> View attachment 736761


I was just going to point this remarkable deal out but you beat me to it. Perhaps we should all buy a bar stool so GR will move on to a Halloween sale.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

OK, I have a question: How many barstools do people actually need?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Reaper20?? said:


> I was just going to point this remarkable deal out but you beat me to it. Perhaps we should all buy a bar stool so GR will move on to a Halloween sale.


A new bar stool will give us a place to sit while we wait!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

i think we will freeze over on our barstools before GR gives in to a sale!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

heck ive been waiting so long I forgot what I wanted to buy!


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Malicious said:


> heck ive been waiting so long I forgot what I wanted to buy!


I wanted those owls lol. I haven't seen owls that size anywhere else. BUT too overpriced and I need the sale. Hahahaha


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Malicious said:


> heck ive been waiting so long I forgot what I wanted to buy!


I only want one thing; the pumpkin mouse light thing. I just thought it would look super cute next to the gourd cats. But it’s not an urgent buy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

PairaDize said:


> I wanted those owls lol. I haven't seen owls that size anywhere else. BUT too overpriced and I need the sale. Hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 736790


But they are seriously pretty owls for sure!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> OK, I have a question: How many barstools do people actually need?


What do people normally have, about four? Sixteen - one for each cheek.

Sitting on offering discounts is likely going to bite them in the ass, with this year's offerings, in my opinion, being less impressive to start with.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> What do people normally have, about four? Sixteen - one for each cheek.
> 
> Sitting on offering discounts is likely going to bite them in the ass, with this year's offerings, in my opinion, being less impressive to start with.


Agree. The economy is quite interesting right now and if I were a retail company I’d be sending coupons daily... minus bar stools.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Earlier this year I was in the market for barstools but didn't want to pay GR prices for untested seating. I got a decent pair at Tarjay for 1/3 the price. If they were uncomfortable I could drop them off at a store to return them. 

There are things I liked at GR but as I complete more prop builds this year I don't feel as much like I NEED them, kwim? I have my own sea monster 75% done now, lots of new lighting, and just need to work on my Rising Dead prop. I dunno, the excitement or urgency has faded for me to buy things.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

whew!!! Thank goodness got an email today that the Valencia stools are included in the 20%!!!! Yes I'm being punched by GiR. The same way I'll be talking about something random to my gf and it shows up in my Facebook feed moments later!!!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

ughh i hate when that happens....creeps me out. hubby recently bought some sonos speakers and was adamant about getting the ones without alexa!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

This just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

is there a code for this?


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> This just arrived this afternoon.


They forgot how much of their stuff I bought last year I guess because I didn't get a coupon. Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> This just arrived this afternoon.


Whats your opinion on it? Is the quality o.k?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I got the catalog too. It may be a one time only code but you guys can try mine: GR349628

I just ordered the copper dragon scale and marble pumpkins, so it might not work twice.

You'll probably get a catalog as well though, if you're on their mailing list.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PairaDize said:


> They forgot how much of their stuff I bought last year I guess because I didn't get a coupon. Bwahahahaha!!!


First week of online school for kids. I didn't realize the code wasn't in picture. My life is a little crazy.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Malicious said:


> Whats your opinion on it? Is the quality o.k?


Hubby bought the orange & black witch legs for our wedding anniversary 5yrs ago -they still look brand new (excellent quality). Last year we purchased the crescent moon - it stays out all year. We both enjoy looking at it. The face & details are fantastic. 
This year based on reviews I read on HF & past purchases - we decided to buy the Beware Bird Bath. 
GR has sort've become our anniversary celebration gift to one another. The quality & customer service is remarkable. I hope they stay in business


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> Hubby bought the orange & black witch legs for our wedding anniversary 5yrs ago -they still look brand new (excellent quality). Last year we purchased the crescent moon - it stays out all year. We both enjoy looking at it. The face & details are fantastic.
> This year based on reviews I read on HF & past purchases - we decided to buy the Beware Bird Bath.
> GR has sort've become our anniversary celebration gift to one another. The quality & customer service is remarkable. I hope they stay in business


I do agree... the quality and CS on most items is outstanding. And you really cannot find most of their items anywhere else. The Halloween Haven things I HAVE bought, were excellent and remain so to this day. But I am one of those people who has to live on a budget and getting a discount for pricey items is HUGE for me. I just hate getting misleading emails with headlines that claim 20% - 25% off sitewide w/free shipping... but once you get TO the site, the fine print excludes all the best items and shipping is only free if you spend a high dollar amount. That kind of advertising burns me up. 

And actually,it's just those dang STOOLS that seem to be really on sale, LOL.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PairaDize said:


> I do agree... the quality and CS on most items is outstanding. And you really cannot find most of their items anywhere else. The Halloween Haven things I HAVE bought, were excellent and remain so to this day. But I am one of those people who has to live on a budget and getting a discount for pricey items is HUGE for me. I just hate getting misleading emails with headlines that claim 20% - 25% off sitewide w/free shipping... but once you get TO the site, the fine print excludes all the best items and shipping is only free if you spend a high dollar amount. That kind of advertising burns me up.
> 
> And actually,it's just those dang STOOLS that seem to be really on sale, LOL.


We received a new catalog that offers free shipping & 20% off on Halloween. Code GR349631


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Forgive me if this has already been talked about, but our local Grandin Road store is technically an outlet store, but it is closed for covid. Even now. Is this all in-person stores, or just mine? It was such a bummer! I just wanted to browse a bit!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the code. I forgot the items I was interested in from GR too. Had to look back in the thread to see what I wanted. I ordered the bird bath since that is my favorite item. I miss those days when you didn't have to pay sales tax for online orders to companies that don't operate in your state. Even with 20% off & free ship GR is expensive. I'm not getting the raven serving bowl or raven tier platter. I can't justify spending all that $$$.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Kdestra said:


> We received a new catalog that offers free shipping & 20% off on Halloween. Code GR349631


Thanks for the code! I just through my GR catalog in the recycle yesterday without even looking at it. I did order the birdbath and was happy to get the discount and free ship.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> We received a new catalog that offers free shipping & 20% off on Halloween. Code GR349631


Thanks for the code. I have already spent most of my Halloween money this year but did go ahead and order the raven tier platter. I can use it all year. Pumpkins for fall, cookies and ornaments for Christmas and so forth. I would have ordered a lot more from GR if they had offered a discount code earlier in the season.



cinders said:


> Thanks for the code! I just through my GR catalog in the recycle yesterday without even looking at it. I did order the birdbath and was happy to get the discount and free ship.


LOL, I did the same thing. I didn’t even look at the GR catalog before I tossed it. I suppose barstools were on my mind.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Thanks for sharing the code. I forgot the items I was interested in from GR too. Had to look back in the thread to see what I wanted. I ordered the bird bath since that is my favorite item. I miss those days when you didn't have to pay sales tax for online orders to companies that don't operate in your state. Even with 20% off & free ship GR is expensive. I'm not getting the raven serving bowl or raven tier platter. I can't justify spending all that $$$.


Usually I'm not the type of person that "Has to have" but I love the bird bath. Hubby & I love birds so it was difficult to resist. It's such a unique item & who knows if it will be around next year. I'm super happy you bought it too. Let's share pictures when we have them set up.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

cinders said:


> Thanks for the code! I just through my GR catalog in the recycle yesterday without even looking at it. I did order the birdbath and was happy to get the discount and free ship.


Yay!! We bought the bird bath too. I love Halloween, gardening & birds so this was a perfect match. Please share your pictures when you have it displayed


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Malicious said:


> Whats your opinion on it? Is the quality o.k?


I can vouch for the quality, it is sturdy and super cool looking in person


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kdestra said:


> We received a new catalog that offers free shipping & 20% off on Halloween. Code GR349631


Kdestra, thanks for posting. I was able to use it so ended up ordering my Dragon Eye book that I had been "eyeing" since it came out. Figured now or maybe never. The shipping plus 20% is generally a pretty decent deal so very happy with that. At 30% off and no free shipping for me it would have been a wash.

I use to get their catalogs until my husband started calling catalog companies and other mailers we were getting and asking to be taken off the mail list. I was able to get GR to restart it but then after a while realized I wasn't getting them again. They tried to even put me on their email list but no luck, had several people over a couple months work on that and no one could understand why it wouldn't stay activated. Anyway really appreciate sharing the code. I think this is the last item I will be picking up for this season. Have my flying dragons from Lakeside, this dragon eye book and just picked up this week the JIB from HD. Feel fortunate to add these three. Kind of doubtful our county will be going with Trick or Treating this year so not as enthusiastic about picking up the Costco banjo guys which were the last thing I had on my wishlist.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How is GR shipping out on free shipping these days, UPS/FedEx/USPS?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Did anyone that used the code kdestra shared get an email confirmation from grandin road for their order? I didn't get any confirmation email so maybe they didn't accept it. Idk.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> Did anyone that used the code kdestra shared get an email confirmation from grandin road for their order? I didn't get any confirmation email so maybe they didn't accept it. Idk.


I did not receive an email within the supposed 15 minutes or so I think I saw them mention but I did log onto my account and looked up my order. Said it was processing so we’ll see. The site's online order has an estimated delivery date as well.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Ditsterz said:


> Did anyone that used the code kdestra shared get an email confirmation from grandin road for their order? I didn't get any confirmation email so maybe they didn't accept it. Idk.


I did get an order confirmation email. My order says “in process” with a delivery date pf 9-18 to 9-24.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How is GR shipping out on free shipping these days, UPS/FedEx/USPS?


Usually it is UPS for larger items and UPS Surepost for smaller items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Reaper20?? said:


> I did get an order confirmation email. My order says “in process” with a delivery date pf 9-18 to 9-24.


Same time frame as mine, although I ordered the dragon book. Must be their normal shipping schedule. Being west coast I'm probably going to be at the end of that timeframe. After seeing some videos of the book I am excited by the prospect of having it for my display along with my dragons so really delighted to have ordered with the promo code. Thanks again Kdestra. 🥰


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How is GR shipping out on free shipping these days, UPS/FedEx/USPS?


All of mine came UPS.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Still no confirmation email from grandin road. I didn't sign in when I ordered it bc I can't remember my account info. I checked my credit card and the charge shows up as processing. So hopefully theres no issue.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the code! For those of you wondering about it's one-time use (GR349631), is just a generic code because my Honey plug-in found the same code. Your orders should process just fine 

For those who made purchases in the last 30 days, GR has a price guarantee and will refund the difference. I actually pulled the trigger on the bird bath last weekend, and was able to contact them via the chat feature to have the 20% applied to my previous Halloween Haven order.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Illysium said:


> I got the catalog too. It may be a one time only code but you guys can try mine: GR349628
> 
> I just ordered the copper dragon scale and marble pumpkins, so it might not work twice.
> 
> You'll probably get a catalog as well though, if you're on their mailing list.


Thanks. My 2 owls, groundbreaker Harry and two barstools are now on the way (WITH a 20% discount and free shipping). Those pumpkins are absolutely to die for btw! Please do a pic after you receive them so I can see if they are just as gorgeous in real life!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> I did get an order confirmation email. My order says “in process” with a delivery date pf 9-18 to 9-24.


Same here.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks to the coupon code I caved and got the bird bath. I did NEED a bird bath for the front yard anyways. So it's not insane, and the crow/raven looks pretty awesome. I am excited, and BF is happy because he wants to spend inordinate sums on an underwater video camera for a saltwater tank we get in 2 days - everybody wins


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Engineerchic said:


> Thanks to the coupon code I caved and got the bird bath. I did NEED a bird bath for the front yard anyways. So it's not insane, and the crow/raven looks pretty awesome. I am excited, and BF is happy because he wants to spend inordinate sums on an underwater video camera for a saltwater tank we get in 2 days - everybody wins


Yay!! I'm really glad I could help. By any chance are you worried about theft? I've never had anything stolen but the bird bath looks awesome & I'm sure people will be tempted


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I've always admired the "lady" tombstones from GR, and with the 20% off and free ship code (super rare to have both), I'm interested in grabbing at least one of them. They always seem to never be included in the 40% off sales (or disappear from the site) after November 1st. Any time to get them cheaper than with 20% AND free shipping?

Looking at the current prices, are these higher than usual? Lady Tombstones | Grandin Road

I've seen pictures of these around the forum, but also wondering if people had opinions on which looks most impressive in person? I know the winged lady is a bit small, but unique. I'm leaning towards "My beloved" because you can see all parts of it from the front. "Eternal Rest" is the most detailed and impressive to me, with the full body in the back, but I'm wondering if anyone really ever gets to see that for the most part if they're viewing from the street head on.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Yay!! I'm really glad I could help. By any chance are you worried about theft? I've never had anything stolen but the bird bath looks awesome & I'm sure people will be tempted


I don't worry too much because we have security cameras mounted conspicuously on the mailbox (pointing at the house) and over the doors (pointing at the street/yard). We haven't had much theft in the area, outside of people breaking into unlocked cars & stealing stuff left in the cars. But ... we do make the cameras 'anything but hidden' when everything goes out for Halloween. They write to the cloud so even if they steal the camera they are still on tape. Eufy cam is the one we have now, love them.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Engineerchic said:


> I don't worry too much because we have security cameras mounted conspicuously on the mailbox (pointing at the house) and over the doors (pointing at the street/yard). We haven't had much theft in the area, outside of people breaking into unlocked cars & stealing stuff left in the cars. But ... we do make the cameras 'anything but hidden' when everything goes out for Halloween. They write to the cloud so even if they steal the camera they are still on tape. Eufy cam is the one we have now, love them.


We installed Arlo security cameras. They are solar powered & use house wifi but I worry anyway.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kdestra said:


> First week of online school for kids. I didn't realize the code wasn't in picture. My life is a little crazy.


thanks for the code. saved about $40 on my item.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW DISCOUNT ... today I got a GR email for 30% off one item, today only, INCLUDING HALLOWEEN HAVEN items.

Just so you know.... the 20% off your whole order with FREE shipping is still the better deal. (Code: GR349631 ) And the code is still valid... at least it was when I tried it just now.

But do the math both ways just to be sure to see what works best for you.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

THIS IS NOT A DRILL PEOPLE!! GET TO SHOPPING !!!!!!!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

The shipping on big items can get pricey, tho. On the birdbath, the price with 20% off and free shipping = the price with 30% off and you pay for shipping (shipping is $24, reasonable based on the size of the thing). So for anyone else who bought big stuff and thinks "I shoulda waited!" maybe not so much


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, I learned that increased percentage off doesn't always work to your advantage to wait. I kind of think they have it planned that regardless of the discount (until a clearance or one of those flash sales that are so hit-or-miss -- and not sure they are still doing those) they will get at least $X from you. My dragon book (which gets shipped to the west coast) ran me $112.49 total (includes tax) on the 20% and Free ship deal. Had I waited until today's 30% on one item and no shipping discount my total would have been $116.96. Not a huge difference in this case but depending on what you wanted to order (especially multiple items) and shipping costs it could amount to a nice chunk of change. So I see these 20% off order plus free shipping offers a very good time to buy.

Still no email here BTW, even checked spam folder. I think whatever my husband did when he cancelled catalogs with them is preventing me from gettng their emails, catelogs etc...or maybe it's my email program but it's frustrating no less. You guys might remember my trying to get this resolved a few years back. I seem to be the only one though. My account with them shows processing so will just keep checking back. Did notice they pushed back my estimated delivery window until next week 21st - 25th.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Engineerchic said:


> The shipping on big items can get pricey, tho. On the birdbath, the price with 20% off and free shipping = the price with 30% off and you pay for shipping (shipping is $24, reasonable based on the size of the thing). So for anyone else who bought big stuff and thinks "I shoulda waited!" maybe not so much


Still glad we ordered it because it appears to be in high demand. 
Heck, several people on the forum specifically said they wanted it & a few friends in real life are ordering it too. No confirmation email yet but website states it might be shipped 8/19 - 8/21


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> Still glad we ordered it because it appears to be in high demand.
> Heck, several people on the forum specifically said they wanted it & a few friends in real life are ordering it too. No confirmation email yet but website states it might be shipped 8/19 - 8/21


Does anyone that has the bird bath know how it will stand up to wind? Is there a way to anchor it? It gets windy here certain times of the year. At eighteen pounds, even with water in it, I’m afraid it will blow away, or topple over, when the weather gets bad and the wind blows hard. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> Does anyone that has the bird bath know how it will stand up to wind? Is there a way to anchor it? It gets windy here certain times of the year. At eighteen pounds, even with water in it, I’m afraid it will blow away, or topple over, when the weather gets bad and the wind blows hard. Any thoughts on this?


@dbruner 
Gave the bird bath a great review


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

If these codes don't include barstools, I'm not interested!!!!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> If these codes don't include barstools, I'm not interested!!!!


I nearly spit water all over my laptop! How could they not include barstools?!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Reaper20, I can weigh it tonight. It seams sturdy to me.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> If these codes don't include barstools, I'm not interested!!!!


Due to popular demand, GR will soon begin selling _only _stools


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I still have not received an email and suspect I won't, but I checked my account just now and my dragon book has shipped. Got a UPS tracking number for it. Sent UPS SurePost. Hate it going through the post office but guess when it's free shipping that's how they ship. No tracking info yet. Really looking forward to seeing this thing in person. Good luck everyone with your shipments.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone own the broomstick pathway lights? Do you like them?


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh, their website is so obnoxious. I'm trying to buy a couple things that are 20% off, but it keeps auto filling a promo code for free shipping instead (because one simply canNOT have both). Does anyone know how to get it to delete a promo code for good? It just keeps populating the free shipping over and over even though I keep cancelling it. I've tried different browsers, deleting cookies, logging out and in, nothing works. It's really trying to ram that free shipping down my throat, but in this instance I think the 20% off is better. Any ideas?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HexMe said:


> Ugh, their website is so obnoxious. I'm trying to buy a couple things that are 20% off, but it keeps auto filling a promo code for free shipping instead (because one simply canNOT have both). Does anyone know how to get it to delete a promo code for good? It just keeps populating the free shipping over and over even though I keep cancelling it. I've tried different browsers, deleting cookies, logging out and in, nothing works. It's really trying to ram that free shipping down my throat, but in this instance I think the 20% off is better. Any ideas?


Would that be a cookie problem? I think that's how that info is stored. I'm not a computer person but on a Mac that would be in your Safari Browser under Preferences, Privacy, Manage Website Data and then I think look for Grandinroad to select (mine says "grandinroad.com Cache, Cookies, and Local Storage) and then Remove. I believe that way when you access the website again it would reload fresh _without that or any info_ you might have previously had saved to the site.

So are you not seeing the 20% off sale price listed on all individual halloween items and that's not being carried over to the cart? I would think as this is a sitewide sale on Halloween Haven you could still use a promo code for shipping on top of that as no code is required for the 20% off at the moment.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, I do see the discount but when I add the item to the cart, it goes back to full price because of the shipping code that just won't quit. I might have to call this one in. I have other issues as well, including a gift card that's almost 2yrs old and I've never been able to get it to work. Thank you for your suggestion on the cookies...I did try, but to no avail.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgot to weigh birdbath last nite, it is 17.2 lbs. should hold up fine to normal winds


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a catalog today with 20% off and free shipping. Offer code is GR349628


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, somebody make a note that it took until MID SEPTEMBER for them to do a Halloween discount with free shipping! Thank you for sharing the code, dbruner. I was able to use that to cancel out the persistent free shipping only code that I was getting.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

GR shipped the bird bath via UPS from Pennsylvania & will arrive here in Virginia tomorrow. I'm kinda shocked at how fast it will be delivered


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Ordered 4 sets of pathway broomstick lights a melted candle tombstone, witch hat hanging lights, and some ravens...super jacked!!!! I passed on bar stools this time!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Ordered 4 sets of pathway broomstick lights a melted candle tombstone, witch hat hanging lights, and some ravens...super jacked!!!! I passed on bar stools this time!!!!


You really missed out on the deal of a lifetime not buying those stools


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

FYI: Party city is selling the prelit hanging ghost lady in store at 49.99 compared to gr at 69.00. Its called wandering soul at pc. I already have 2 from years ago. I love mine. Looks great hanging in a window.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Add me to the list of bird bath buyers! Very excited about purchasing it. I was so excited i forgot to purchase the barstools... doh


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Sometimes very nice things are worth the money & the bird bath is one of them. 
We knew it would be a bit shorter then a regular BB so we put 2 cinder blocks & a flat stone underneath for more height. Honestly tho, I wouldn't have it sitting directly on the ground. 
I might fill it with pumpkins


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My birdbath came yesterday. It was broken. They arranged for pickup. I guess I'll just get a refund.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

View attachment 737692







View attachment 737692


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

cinders said:


> View attachment 737692
> View attachment 737693
> View attachment 737692
> View attachment 737693
> View attachment 737693



Oh no!!!! That hurts to even look at. I'm really sorry this happened to you. 
Our BB was packed extremely well. Someone was very careless with your package


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I was so looking forward to having it. It could be glued, but for what it cost I will just return it. I was kind of hoping they would just refund or replace without sending back, but no such luck.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

cinders said:


> I was so looking forward to having it. It could be glued, but for what it cost I will just return it. I was kind of hoping they would just refund or replace without sending back, but no such luck.


Had something similar happen a long time ago. 
They should ship you the new BB. Then you repackage broken one & ship back. Return Shipping should be *FREE*

I'd be heartbroken if this happened to me. I want you to know I feel very bad for you. 
Take care.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh no! That’s awful. I’m sorry that happened to you as well. It’s such a bummer. IN my experience it’s only been low monetary value items I’ve not had to ship back ( just a picture of it broken ) it’s a hassle returning larger items. I already had to send a mercury pumpkin back to grand in this season That had an area that was missing paint. Hoping the BB makes it to me in one piece!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Malicious said:


> Oh no! That’s awful. I’m sorry that happened to you as well. It’s such a bummer. IN my experience it’s only been low monetary value items I’ve not had to ship back ( just a picture of it broken ) it’s a hassle returning larger items. I already had to send a mercury pumpkin back to grand in this season That had an area that was missing paint. Hoping the BB makes it to me in one piece!


I do hope it arrives in perfect condition. At least they arranged for mine to be picked up Monday. But only after I said it was a large heavy item did they offer to do that.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Grandin Road has barstools for sale today and they are going fast. Don't miss out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i think i need a bar more than a bar stool this morning.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

My birdbath came! Some of the styrofoam inside was cracked and banged up but the birdbath is all good. Right now it is in the house as we weigh different lighting options for it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone get a shipment on a Sunday? My dragon book thru UPS is in the SF Bay area today and supposedly being delivered tomorrow by 9pm via USPS Surepost. Don’t know if I can believe it or not. Guess I’ll have a better idea tomorrow morning after they update tracking for both.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone get a shipment on a Sunday? My dragon book thru UPS is in the SF Bay area today and supposedly being delivered tomorrow by 9pm via USPS Surepost. Don’t know if I can believe it or not. Guess I’ll have a better idea tomorrow morning after they update tracking for both.


Only time I ever get something on Sunday is if it's from Amazon. I had a package with FedEx via "SmartPost" (what a disaster THAT service is) showing as being delivered on a Sunday a few weeks ago. Hahahaha joke was on me because they actually meant it would be delivered on Wednesday. 
But I guess it's possible.
Good luck. And I mean that in a nice way.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered the birdbath on the 15th and it arrived on the 18th for me that is unheard of from grandin road! Have had company so couldnt check it out yet going to first thing this morning


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PairaDize said:


> Only time I ever get something on Sunday is if it's from Amazon. I had a package with FedEx via "SmartPost" (what a disaster THAT service is) showing as being delivered on a Sunday a few weeks ago. Hahahaha joke was on me because they actually meant it would be delivered on Wednesday.
> But I guess it's possible.
> Good luck. And I mean that in a nice way.


Sunday morning and my husband headed out to pick up coffee from Starbucks. Comes back in and yells upstairs to me "what did you order from Amazon?" and I'm thinking huh must be USPS. No it was from Amazon and something that wasn't suppose to arrive from them until Monday. So yes, Amazon does deliver on Sundays and checked my UPS tracking on the dragon book and it's still showing delivery by tonight at 9pm. It arrived yesterday in San Pablo mid afternoon so within the realm possibility of delivering today but like you I've been fooled before waiting all day for something that didn't arrive until the next day or so. USPS says still waiting for it and no mention of being out for delivery so I'm pretty confident that it isn't being delivered by 9pm tonight. Think this is just UPS's way of trying to get you to pay the $3.50 or whatever it is to upgrade to their more expensive My Choice service...like you could have had the package delivered today if you had just stuck with UPS and not SurePost service.

Interestingly enough when I read the tracking details for the Amazon package it was delivered this morning by the Post Office.

Thanks for the reply. Gave me a chuckle of deja vu. Not like I need it today LOL and was kind of annoyed it was scheduled for today but I do like to be around to collect packages that arrive so keep tabs on them until they show up.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my copper dragon scale and marble pumpkins.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Illysium said:


> Got my copper dragon scale and marble pumpkins.
> 
> View attachment 737929
> View attachment 737930
> View attachment 737932


Ohhhhh! REALLY nice!!!! I like those... especially that copper one! Wow. Good score!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

PairaDize said:


> Ohhhhh! REALLY nice!!!! I like those... especially that copper one! Wow. Good score!


Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not surprising but no UPS dragon book yesterday. At some point after midnight and after having gone to bed, they rescheduled the delivery for Tuesday now. Tracking this morning shows its in San Jose but still have handover to USPS so yeah probably Tuesday. Still can’t help but feel they held it for two days hoping if I wanted a Sunday delivery I would pay extra money for it that GR didn’t. They guessed wrong and just annoyed me!

Assume others have encountered their “rescheduled” dates as well. It’s happened to me enough it’s kind of expected now and has me wishing my items get shipped by FedEx or even USPS.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Got my copper dragon scale and marble pumpkins.
> 
> View attachment 737929
> View attachment 737930
> View attachment 737932


Very nice. Instead of the usual free shipping promotion flyer, did they include a slip in the package with a code for a complimentary stool with every order?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Very nice. Instead of the usual free shipping promotion flyer, did they include a slip in the package with a code for a complimentary stool with every order?


Thanks!

No, they did not. 

👻


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We are thinking about using our birdbath as a candy bowl/tray because it can hold a lot with good spacing. Full size bars can ring the perimeter and have space between them. We don't get big groups so I think we can restock when one thing gets low.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG this dragon book is SO awesome! Postal carrier dropped off early this a.m. and I just unpacked and added batteries. It is loud, may try to tone it down a bit but what a great quality prop. It arrived double boxed, opening the inside box you find the book incased in a styrofoam box — best unboxed by opening cardboard box flaps and turning over on bed where it will slip out. Cut through one side of the taped styrofoam and the box is enclosed in a plastic bag. A spongier foam piece covered the dragon eye to protect it. Instructions included.

You need 3 AA batteries (not supplied). It has an on/off switch. The motion sensor is on the face of the book. As mentioned by someone before, it has metal wire stand on the backside to prop up. Placed on a table helps position the sensor at a level to pick up motion as kids walk up to it. The eye opens perfectly and just makes the book really come alive. Any dragon/wizard/medieval theme needs to consider adding this to bring the haunt to life. Can’t wait to use this when I do my winter dragon theme.

The battery compartment has holes in it both on the lid and below where the batteries rest. Assume the speaker is somewhere below that. As mentioned the dragon roar comes through loud and clear! Might keep curious kids from approaching too close LOL. Like the haunted typewriter and the haunted ouija board I bought in previous years from GR, this is right up there for clever design and quality. Here’s a couple photos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW @WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? posted a photo of the dragon book showing the inside (Post #135 - Grandin Road 2020 ) . Looks like the speaker is glued onto the back of the battery box. On the book’s back, battery area has several small screws which might let you just access the speaker without taking off the entire back panel but it may depend on how it was glued to the panel. Maybe @WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? can offer their opinion on that?

I’m probably leaving it as is and just setting the dragon table somewhat away from where we’d be sitting handing out candy. Have it act as a “guard dog” dragon prop. Since I don’t want to see it knocked off the table, I’m considering adding a heavier wood base to it and anchoring the bottom of the wire stand to the board.Just a thought right now.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

cinders, are they sending you another birdbath? So sorry your first one was broken.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

dbruner said:


> cinders, are they sending you another birdbath? So sorry your first one was broken.


No, I just asked for refund. I can figure out why it broke though. The UPS guy came to pick up the box and rolled it side over side to put on the cart. I could hear the broke pieces in the box even though they were encased in foam.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

cinders said:


> No, I just asked for refund. I can figure out why it broke though. The UPS guy came to pick up the box and rolled it side over side to put on the cart. I could hear the broke pieces in the box even though they were encased in foam.


Yeah, the styrofoam was possibly the lowest quality I've ever seen. Like zero tensile strength in that stuff.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Another bar stool email. They CLEARLY have a ton of them! 😝


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Another bar stool email. They CLEARLY have a ton of them! 😝


Forget any further Halloween deals; to clear space in the warehouse, the next promotion will likely be 'buy 1 bar stool, get 3 free'🤪


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Had a percentage off and free shipping coupon so bought the gray skeleton. Really nice quality!
The limbs are attached well and the mouth opens and closes (and stays in place).

Thinking about picking up a few more things but not sure yet. Maybe the bats and or the raven platter.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Some of their Halloween items have been drastically reduced. I just picked up a few things including the dragon book for $59 (so glad I held off) and cash register for $99. They don't qualify for the 20% sale being offered, but those catalogue codes still got me free shipping. I'm good with that! Happy shopping!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Chris Overholt said:


> Some of their Halloween items have been drastically reduced. I just picked up a few things including the dragon book for $59 (so glad I held off) and cash register for $99. They don't qualify for the 20% sale being offered, but those catalogue codes still got me free shipping. I'm good with that! Happy shopping!


Which code did you use for free shipping?


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Which code did you use for free shipping?


gr349629


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Chris Overholt said:


> gr349629


Thank you! Didn’t know they still worked! Grabbed the mouse pumpkin I wanted which I hope looks good with the pumpkin cats!


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Thank you! Didn’t know they still worked! Grabbed the mouse pumpkin I wanted which I hope looks good with the pumpkin cats!


You’re very welcome!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Some goods deals today if anyone wanted the Raven 3-Tier Server, Raven Bowl, Raven Platter, Dragon Tail Yard Display, Dragon Sconce, Dragon Book, Cash Register, Haunted Camera, Forest Face Wreath, & Dark Forest Mirror all 50% off.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris Overholt said:


> Some of their Halloween items have been drastically reduced. I just picked up a few things including the dragon book for $59 (so glad I held off) and cash register for $99. They don't qualify for the 20% sale being offered, but those catalogue codes still got me free shipping. I'm good with that! Happy shopping!


Kind of sucks for me and other early shoppers being such a large price drop, wonder how long it will be at this price (only guessing that halloween isn’t selling well due to covid this year), but great for October shoppers. If things were going well for halloween sales, this likely would have been a flash sale instead. You will Love the book. It’s so well done. One of my favorites among their props over the years.

Apart from the dragon book, only other item that was on my early wish list was Chantal. Looks like she’s been deeply discounted too. I’ve been on the fence about her. Not sure if I really need her and hate her cheapy stiff hands (probably a redo would be done if easily possible). Can’t make up my mind. Does anyone have her already?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@CzarinaKatarina I saw you posted you bought Chantal on the boards. Can you help @Ghost of Spookie with her questions?


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I got an email for 30% off any one item including barstools and Halloween Haven. There isn't a code, it just says discount will show in cart. Chantal is marked down to $69 but because she is sooooo reduced already, this discount doesn't apply. It ends tonight so if there is something left you still want, grab it.

I have my eye on a stool.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Our theme is skeleton and cemetery - with the addition of a pumpkin patch area along the walk this year with jack-o-lanterns. So, the set of 6 skeleton mice are on order at 30% off. Figure they'd be a nice addition peaking out from some of the pumpkins.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I did receive my bird bath. Its super light weight. I'm concerned about putting it outside. I feel like it needs to be have some sand inside to give it more weight so it won't get knocked over.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kind of sucks for me and other early shoppers being such a large price drop, wonder how long it will be at this price (only guessing that halloween isn’t selling well due to covid this year), but great for October shoppers. If things were going well for halloween sales, this likely would have been a flash sale instead. You will Love the book. It’s so well done. One of my favorites among their props over the years.
> 
> Apart from the dragon book, only other item that was on my early wish list was Chantal. Looks like she’s been deeply discounted too. I’ve been on the fence about her. Not sure if I really need her and hate her cheapy stiff hands (probably a redo would be done if easily possible). Can’t make up my mind. Does anyone have her already?


Jared O Lantern did a video review of Chantal on youtube.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> I did receive my bird bath. Its super light weight. I'm concerned about putting it outside. I feel like it needs to be have some sand inside to give it more weight so it won't get knocked over.


 I put rocks at the bottom of the bbath bowl to add more weight & make it safer for birds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> Jared O Lantern did a video review of Chantal on youtube.


thanks! Nice review. I’m still kind of torn. Her face in nicely shaped, not a fan of her eyes. Nice clothes and base sounds very sturdy. Don’t understand why they would cheap out on those hands. They really ruin her look for me and don’t know about switch out. I think Jared’s video was very nicely done and he gave the right amount of time to showing her off. Liked we got to see her back as well. Hmm


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I just ordered the dragon book. I really shouldn't be buying it but I feel like if I don't I will never see it again and really regret not getting it. And anyway, it can be my new big addition this year. 
I tried to click on the 30% off email I got from yesterday, but in the cart it said something about being excluded from promotion. I doubt it's still in effect today anyway. A free shipping code worked though. TNX90FSS
It didn't change the price of the book which is reduced to $59.00. I have had that site remove a discounted price with use of a free shipping code, but I guess it is a reduced price and not a percentage off. 
It said delivery will be 7-10 business days after shipping. I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Good review for Chantal and pretty spot on. I have the one dressed in white with pale blonde hair. (Venetian Victoria) The hands are just horrible. They truly cannot be worse if you tried so I don't know why this one feature isn't changed since everyone complains about the hands. The eye lights are battery operated and they are those ugly, blinding cool white LEDs. I just "fixed" some this morning using white elmer's school glue tinted with food coloring to keep them more translucent. Seems to have worked. At least they aren't that blinding white. All in all, Chantal was on sale for $69... and if I was fence sitting on buying it, that discount would nudge me on over to the Ka-Ching SOLD side. Find one of those free shipping discount codes and it's a deal. It's not a bad prop and it's a really good filler item to be honest.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I have liked that Chantel one since I first saw it, but I just haven't pulled the trigger. Also agree with previous statements, liking static props more and more and she really gives off that creepy vibe. 

Though it wouldn't be hard to recreate her, even the base/pole looks like the old mic stands we used to use long ago with the round weighted base. Then just a styrofoam head covered in latex/makeup, fake hair and good quality cloak. But unless you already had all that stuff, you're going to be $50 in supplies anyways.

Speaking of, just got an email for "up to" 40% off on Halloween, but nothing on the site is coming up with that much off, other than the stuff that was already reduced. I still see 20% off on a lot of items, maybe they are slow to activate the discount?

If stuff goes 40%, I'll be ordering today that Chantel and the bird bath.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

djjerme said:


> I have liked that Chantel one since I first saw it, but I just haven't pulled the trigger. Also agree with previous statements, liking static props more and more and she really gives off that creepy vibe.
> 
> Though it wouldn't be hard to recreate her, even the base/pole looks like the old mic stands we used to use long ago with the round weighted base. Then just a styrofoam head covered in latex/makeup, fake hair and good quality cloak. But unless you already had all that stuff, you're going to be $50 in supplies anyways.
> 
> ...


Exactly... as a static prop for the low price of $69, Chantal is worth it. A couple coats with aa sharpie markie over those horrid "cool white" laser bulb eyes makes them decent.


----------



## johneobinpa (Oct 1, 2020)

Got Eva from Grandid Road and she is creepy as hell. Well worth it but she gets me once in a while when I turn a corner.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a different one that I bought last year, Venetian Victoria. Does yours have those super bright cool white glowing eyes, too, or did they change them on this year's models?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I got the raven serving bowl & raven tier platter. I really like the platter most. Its really nice and will be great for displaying food on halloween. I also got the gothic skull & hands and im happy with it.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> I got the raven serving bowl & raven tier platter. I really like the platter most. Its really nice and will be great for displaying food on halloween. I also got the gothic skull & hands and im happy with it.


The raven items that you bought are gorgeous. Not much of GR's interested me this year, but I really do like those and would not mind owning them, that is for sure.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Another sale with GR. The elusive werewolf wrap is on sale that disappeared from their line up last year. Decisions... decisions...


----------



## johneobinpa (Oct 1, 2020)

PairaDize said:


> I have a different one that I bought last year, Venetian Victoria. Does yours have those super bright cool white glowing eyes, too, or did they change them on this year's models?


Still has the light up eyes but looks creepier with them off.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

johneobinpa said:


> Still has the light up eyes but looks creepier with them off.


I think so, too. I really did not like the eyes at all. Way toooo bright - that was all you saw. So I colored them this year and like them lots better.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have two of the figures and, I agree, the eyes are way too bright. I read a hack on here to just paint the eyes with Elmer's glue and it sort of dims it a bit. I think I'll try that this year because I have one other prop from them...the skull with LED eyes on a pedestal and with a raven...the eyes are BLINDING, oof.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Is free shipping still available at Grandin Road?


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Is free shipping still available at Grandin Road?


My latest email from today just says some items reduced as much as 60% off, sale ends tonight. Nothing about free shipping or a code needed or anything. 

BUT... sometimes you can google for a Grandin Rd coupon and find one for free shipping that is still valid.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

PairaDize said:


> My latest email from today just says some items reduced as much as 60% off, sale ends tonight. Nothing about free shipping or a code needed or anything.
> 
> BUT... sometimes you can google for a Grandin Rd coupon and find one for free shipping that is still valid.


Yea I just pulled the trigger on the topiaries I wanted. . 30 bucks for shipping those was a huge deal as someone with a retail store and knows what shipping can cost.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I waited to get the werewolf wrap I wanted for years and it paid off. When I fell asleep it was $139 and woke up to $99. Procrastination win!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Such a great feeling when you go back to look and you already bought something and it's gone now. Surprised they still have life-sized Venetian Victoria for $69...total steal. I bought her a few years ago and this one is so improved, better face and better hair this year. They also raised the price of the Stone Moss minaret topiary from 89 to 179!!!! People should be buying up the the Obelisk topiary for $99 marked down from $249. I got two of these and they are wonderful!!!!


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Grabbed a few more items. The Animated Owl, dragon book, mossy wreath, Gothic Skull with Hands, Frightmore Sign, Dark Forest Mirror and the Raven Platter.
Came in three boxes!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

My halloweem witches manor!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Great job...looks amazing


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spooktacularbre said:


> View attachment 741825
> View attachment 741826
> View attachment 741820
> View attachment 741821
> ...


Absolutely amazing display & a gorgeous home! Beyond stunning! Where did you track down the KC Greta Server? Also, where is the lovely standing witch with a cauldron in front of her from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Absolutely amazing display & a gorgeous home! Beyond stunning! Where did you track down the KC Greta Server? Also, where is the lovely standing witch with a cauldron in front of her from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was able to track her down last year through a boutique shop and the witch is Katherine’s collection grandin roads special collection from 2015. Only 10 were ever made in the whole website. I was blessed to find her last year on eBay. Her name is Zefira 🖤


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spooktacularbre said:


> I was able to track her down last year through a boutique shop and the witch is Katherine’s collection grandin roads special collection from 2015. Only 10 were ever made in the whole website. I was blessed to find her last year on eBay. Her name is Zefira [emoji1665]


Absolutely Gorgeous! I thought she might be KC but I don’t remember ever seeing her in the past- Amazing Find! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous! I thought she might be KC but I don’t remember ever seeing her in the past- Amazing Find! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much girl! She’s defintely one of my favorite witches!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything is so beautiful to look at and so fun too. Really stunning. I really enjoy looking at all the small details, even noticed the little googly eyes on your cauldron bubbles. That Happy Halloween sign fits perfectly at the top of your bookcase too.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Everything is so beautiful to look at and so fun too. Really stunning. I really enjoy looking at all the small details, even noticed the little googly eyes on your cauldron bubbles. That Happy Halloween sign fits perfectly at the top of your bookcase too.


Seriously the sweetest compliment. Details are everything to me, I always love little things that flow together. I try to create the same with color scheme, everyone who comes in just feels the happy vibe it puts off and that’s why I love decorating. Halloween and Christmas are my favorite times of the year! 🖤🖤🖤


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

You should send these to Grandin Road this is the image they want to portray. This is what Halloween winning looks like.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Last year I talked myself out of the Witches Brew Beverage Dispenser because I already own a bigger one. 
But when I used the old one this year - I remembered how freaking heavy it is & darn near impossible to move once filled. So now I'm regretting not buying the Witches Brew Beverage Dispenser ((AGAIN)) 
It's currently not available but hopefully available next year.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> You should send these to Grandin Road this is the image they want to portray. This is what Halloween winning looks like.


Love it! Now if only I could get them to let me be a sponsor for their items.. that my friend would be winning! Haha 🖤


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> Last year I talked myself out of the Witches Brew Beverage Dispenser because I already own a bigger one.
> But when I used the old one this year - I remembered how freaking heavy it is & darn near impossible to move once filled. So now I'm regretting not buying the Witches Brew Beverage Dispenser ((AGAIN))
> It's currently not available but hopefully available next year.


They should, I know they’ve had it since 2018. It could possibly change next year but I doubt it 🖤


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spooktacularbre said:


> My halloweem witches manor!
> View attachment 741810
> 
> View attachment 741811
> ...


WOW!!!! Absolutely amazing. Love everything.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spooktacularbre said:


> I was able to track her down last year through a boutique shop and the witch is Katherine’s collection grandin roads special collection from 2015. Only 10 were ever made in the whole website. I was blessed to find her last year on eBay. Her name is Zefira 🖤


Congratulations. 
I remembered you trying to find her. Everything is beautiful


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Pre lit broomsticks are back up if anyone wanted any. Not sure what is going on at GiR, they also had the 'Enter if you dare' tombstone up yesterday for about an hour which I wanted but couldn't pull the trigger in time before it was gone again. Some of these items were gone for over a month. I hope they bring that tombstone back next season.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone still have a free shipping code that works?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought a lot more from GiR this year than I initially thought I was going to. We just added another Miniaret Topiary and the Raven server using the Christmas code.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

My sister called me today from the Frontgate Outlet in Charlotte. All Halloween was 90% off. They did not have much, but I now own the bird bath!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Fabulous deal @Caroluna! Only free is better!! I only added the Dragon Book this year, have a lot of GR boxes in the house as it is, but like my other purchases really love it. The bird bath definitely was popular this year and you’re so lucky to get it this late in the year still and at that price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Caroluna said:


> My sister called me today from the Frontgate Outlet in Charlotte. All Halloween was 90% off. They did not have much, but I now own the bird bath!


Hmmm I just went there a few weeks ago and they only had one halloween item, which was the Butler. I wonder if they got more stuff in. I was surprised they didn’t have any Halloween set up this year like they did last year......maybe covid related perhaps.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hmmm I just went there a few weeks ago and they only had one halloween item, which was the Butler. I wonder if they got more stuff in. I was surprised they didn’t have any Halloween set up this year like they did last year......maybe covid related perhaps.


She FaceTimed me so that I could see what was there. There was less than 15 items total and the only thing I wanted was the bird bath. I picked up quite a few things there last year, but didn’t even bother making the hour drive this year since none of my friends gave a report that they had much Halloween.


----------

